# Couple of GS leaks for 2021: SLGH005 and SLGA007.



## todoroki

So I managed to cop eyes on a pair of new models due for release in March 2021. No photos unfortunately as it was from an confidential AD brochure (for your eyes only).

The first model was a 2000 piece limited edition Spring Drive model with a blue dial and gold seconds hand. Ref number SLGA007, the major point of interest was the PR was moved to the caseback, something which some people in the community had been vocal about. Retail price was 1,100,000 yen I believe which is about double the price of a Snowflake msrp.

The next model featured a new textured dial similar to the snowflake in white, but more icy. Ref no was slgh005
so specwise it was the same as the slgh003 Hi beat LE which recently released. I would personally take this over that model as the superman colour scheme does not appeal to me that much.. Good news here is this will be a general release so no LE. Bad news is the retail pice was also just over a million yen. Again, a big markup on current GS.

Hopefully pics will start to surface soon. Release was slated for March I believe, but not sure if it was JDM only or international.


----------



## Domo

todoroki said:


> So I managed to cop eyes on a pair of new models due for release in March 2021. No photos unfortunately as it was from an confidential AD brochure (for your eyes only).
> 
> The first model was a 2000 piece limited edition Spring Drive model with a blue dial and gold seconds hand. Don't know the ref number, but the major point of interest was the PR was moved to the caseback, something which some people in the community had been vocal about. Retail price was 1,100,000 yen I believe which is about double the price of a Snowflake msrp.
> 
> The next model featured a new textured dial similar to the snowflake in white, but more icy. Ref no was slgh005
> so specwise it was the same as the slgh003 Hi beat LE which recently released. I would personally take this over that model as the superman colour scheme does not appeal to me that much.. Good news here is this will be a general release so no LE. Bad news is the retail pice was also just over a million yen. Again, a big markup on current GS.
> 
> Hopefully pics will start to surface soon. Release was slated for March I believe, but not sure if it was JDM only or international.


Did the SD model look a bit like this? This was from an accidental leak a while ago and it's suspected to be using the 9RA2 with the PR meter on the back


----------



## todoroki

Domo said:


> Did the SD model look a bit like this? This was from an accidental leak a while ago and it's suspected to be using the 9RA2 with the PR meter on the back
> View attachment 15654899


Hey Domo,

No, it had a light blue dial and a gold seconds hand similar to the SBGH267 whirlpool, without the tectured dial.


----------



## jaw200

todoroki said:


> Hey Domo,
> No, it had a light blue dial and a gold seconds hand similar to the SBGH267 whirlpool, without the tectured dial.


Regarding the SD model, so its basically a SBGH051 with spring drive? Or is the blue even lighter? How about the case does it remain the 44GS case? Also since the new movement is said to be slimmer, is the diameter of the watch overall smaller?
Sorry for the abundance of questions, I'm just really excited🤓


----------



## todoroki

jaw200 said:


> Regarding the SD model, so its basically a SBGH051 with spring drive? Or is the blue even lighter? How about the case does it remain the 44GS case? Also since the new movement is said to be slimmer, is the diameter of the watch overall smaller?
> Sorry for the abundance of questions, I'm just really excited🤓


Hi yeah, Im basically going off just a brief look at the press release shown to me by an AD in Japan. He wouldn't let me look at it for a long time so I can't remember the details of the case. Just it was a blue dial with a golden seconds hand and similar indices to the pic Domo posted above. It also had a date window at 3. There was a display caseback of course which looked very nicely decorated. Overall, the dial didn't seem to be textured or anything so I was drawn more to the Hibeat with the 
Icy white dial more.


----------



## chopy_ro

todoroki said:


> So I managed to cop eyes on a pair of new models due for release in March 2021. No photos unfortunately as it was from an confidential AD brochure (for your eyes only).
> 
> The first model was a 2000 piece limited edition Spring Drive model with a blue dial and gold seconds hand. Don't know the ref number, but the major point of interest was the PR was moved to the caseback, something which some people in the community had been vocal about. Retail price was 1,100,000 yen I believe which is about double the price of a Snowflake msrp.
> 
> The next model featured a new textured dial similar to the snowflake in white, but more icy. Ref no was slgh005
> so specwise it was the same as the slgh003 Hi beat LE which recently released. I would personally take this over that model as the superman colour scheme does not appeal to me that much.. Good news here is this will be a general release so no LE. Bad news is the retail pice was also just over a million yen. Again, a big markup on current GS.
> 
> Hopefully pics will start to surface soon. Release was slated for March I believe, but not sure if it was JDM only or international.


First of all, congratulations for your new watch, wear it with joy !
And then "we can't hold you for 5 minutes"....this sums up really well the Rolex attitude towards their (potential) customers.


----------



## todoroki

chopy_ro said:


> First of all, congratulations for your new watch, wear it with joy !
> And then "we can't hold you for 5 minutes"....this sums up really well the Rolex attitude towards their (potential) customers.


Sorry, I didnt buy any watch, they will be released in March. They are also too expensive for my budget. I don't see enough value to justify paying double what I paid for my last GS.


----------



## chopy_ro

todoroki said:


> Sorry, I didnt buy any watch, they will be released in March. They are also too expensive for my budget. I don't see enough value to justify paying double what I paid for my last GS.


Oh my god...i apollogise, wrong thread 🤦‍♂️


----------



## sticky

The first watch sounds interesting but the price is a tad frightening.


----------



## Pongster

Good thing i promised myself im done with Grand Seiko


----------



## Ginseng108

Ugh. Both are no-go for me. Nearly double the pricing? No. More icy (pale and austere?) coloration than the Snowflake? That's a no. PR on the back? For me, no go because, well, what's the darn point? I never understood this criticism.
And again, 66% increase for non-LE? WTH?


----------



## singularityseven

todoroki said:


> So I managed to cop eyes on a pair of new models due for release in March 2021. No photos unfortunately as it was from an confidential AD brochure (for your eyes only).
> 
> The first model was a 2000 piece limited edition Spring Drive model with a blue dial and gold seconds hand. Don't know the ref number, but the major point of interest was the PR was moved to the caseback, something which some people in the community had been vocal about. Retail price was 1,100,000 yen I believe which is about double the price of a Snowflake msrp.
> 
> The next model featured a new textured dial similar to the snowflake in white, but more icy. Ref no was slgh005
> so specwise it was the same as the slgh003 Hi beat LE which recently released. I would personally take this over that model as the superman colour scheme does not appeal to me that much.. Good news here is this will be a general release so no LE. Bad news is the retail pice was also just over a million yen. Again, a big markup on current GS.
> 
> Hopefully pics will start to surface soon. Release was slated for March I believe, but not sure if it was JDM only or international.


Thanks for sharing! The price on the Spring Drive is making me nervous about GS's future pricing strategy.


----------



## kritameth

Thank you for sharing @todoroki. Looking forward to it!


----------



## thewatchidiot

Thanks for this info. I think the slgh will be a looker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CRW161

I wouldn't be in for either of these at that sort of money.
Maybe, if this is going to be a trend for future pricing, GS could be in danger of killing the market they have created, and some of us might end up grateful that we bought when we did.


----------



## SolarPower

GS moves up the food chain


----------



## aalin13

Looks like this confirms what many suspected that GS will be significantly increasing in price with the new generation of movements. I wonder what that means for the older 9S8x and 9R movements, will they be phased out from GS? Will they become used in Seiko instead (as 8L and 5R)? I guess the new pricing should be expected, given that the premium Prospex models are already overlapping with GS in the pricing department, it's only logical to expect GS to move up to differentiate over time.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Uh oh... that 1.1 million yen is A. Lange territory (at least on the secondary market). 

we can make the argument that the case and hands/dial of the GS are on par but the GS movement is not finished to the degree as the Lange. Makes you wonder 🤔


----------



## aalin13

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Uh oh... that 1.1 million yen is A. Lange territory (at least on the secondary market).
> 
> we can make the argument that the case and hands/dial of the GS are on par but the GS movement is not finished to the degree as the Lange. Makes you wonder 🤔


Not fair to compare new retail prices to second hand prices right? Even the new GS prices will drop a fair bit on the second hand market.

Also, how much is the Lange SS sports watch going for these days?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

aalin13 said:


> Not fair to compare new retail prices to second hand prices right? Even the new GS prices will drop a fair bit on the second hand market.
> 
> Also, how much is the Lange SS sports watch going for these days?


we will see if the prices come down but with the provided retail this GS costs more than an entry level Saxonia on the secondary market.

But I have to agree with you that steel sports Lange pricing is a scary thought


----------



## matthew P

I'm going to hold off on the pitch forks until I see what these start selling for..... GS has been undervalued historically and in the current watch market it's not surprising to see them test the waters of higher price points with their premium watches....... just give me some pictures.

I say this as an owner of two Seiko/ GS branded watches..... I'm loving the stuff coming out of the MicroStudio, and if that raisess everything else up I applaud them, even if I'm not a buyer of those models.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## todoroki

The LE will sell for list price like most recent GS and will be difficult to get under that at retail.
The 60 anniversary 1000 piece LE with the new movement was very popular and is hard to find now. I imagine that will hold its value, especially with watchfinder gushing over it. The best bet for getting a good price will be the SLGH005 which is not a LE. If It becomes available for say 800k yen on the used market I will be very tempted!


----------



## CydeWeys

The SLGH005 sounds super intriguing. I just got the SBGE249 and I'm curious to see how similar the two are.

Also does anyone have any idea why some limited editions get an L as the second letter in the model name but most do not?


----------



## JLittle

5 days of power reserve is a nice perk.


----------



## JLittle

I am pretty sure I have the only GS I'll ever own. It's still nice to see them continuing to improve.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

CydeWeys said:


> The SLGH005 sounds super intriguing. I just got the SBGE249 and I'm curious to see how similar the two are.
> 
> Also does anyone have any idea why some limited editions get an L as the second letter in the model name but most do not?


I have an 'E249 and am very interested in everything SLGH005 other than the price :-(

They don't seem to be similar at all.


----------



## jaw200

CydeWeys said:


> The SLGH005 sounds super intriguing. I just got the SBGE249 and I'm curious to see how similar the two are.
> 
> Also does anyone have any idea why some limited editions get an L as the second letter in the model name but most do not?


I think only the ones with the new movement uses the L, I would even guess models with the new 5 day SD movement be modeled SLGA###.


----------



## nawoo

Just saw pic of the new Slga007 limited edition

it's freaking gorgeous with no power reserve on the dial

I don't know why they have to put "5 days" under the Spring drive words though. Seems unnecessary


----------



## todoroki

Yes that’s the one! Not the best quality image there unfortunately. Hopefully more in the works.The SLGH005 has the same style Indices I think.


----------



## CydeWeys

Wow the SLGA007 is beautiful. They're finally bringing a statement piece blue dial to spring drive, and the fancy newest spring drive no less! I shudder to contemplate its cost though ..


----------



## CydeWeys

I found more info on the the SLGA007 from some dealer who's broken embargo and offered preorder. The list price converts to ~US$8,700 (I wonder how much of a discount you could get off that). There's a different photo of the same catalog image:









Looks like it leaked from a French catalog, clearly.


----------



## Ginseng108

Def need better shots to see how the hands and indices sparkle. Price isn't terrible.


----------



## CydeWeys

I have no doubt these indices are gonna be very sparkly. They look snowflake-y. I'm a little less sold on how chunky the 12 index is though. It seems a little bit unbalanced, especially because none of the other indices are any larger. I like the balance of the indices on the snowflake more (my SBGE249 has the same ones), with 12 the largest (but by no means huge), and then 6 and 9 medium-sized, with everything else being small. I like the visual appeal of the indices on every right angle marker being distinguished in some way


----------



## todoroki

Limited to 1000 pieces I think so you ain’t gonna get much of a discount if any brand new.


----------



## CydeWeys

1,000 pieces is quite a lot though for a GS unless it ends up being super popular? How many of the SBGA413 did they make? Are we expecting that level of popularity on the SLGA007? Obviously it's hard to even guess based on the limited information we have so far.


----------



## singularityseven

That looks gorgeous.


----------



## matthew P

this new design....with a black dial with white text and Silver GS branding would make for an incredible daily.
the slightly chunkier hour markers and less dressy / less polished handset and bracelet have me intrigued.
A great direction for GS to me moving in IMO.


----------



## John Price

CydeWeys said:


> 1,000 pieces is quite a lot though for a GS unless it ends up being super popular? How many of the SBGA413 did they make? Are we expecting that level of popularity on the SLGA007? Obviously it's hard to even guess based on the limited information we have so far.


It's not uncommon for GS to release limited editions in the thousands. 
As for the SBGA413 - that' not a limited edition. It may be limited in how many they produce each month but it's still in production (at least according to our dealer).


----------



## CydeWeys

Ah interesting. The SBGA413 is sold out everywhere, but there's gonna be a restock then? Good to know. The SoHo boutique didn't have one on display when I went there but fortunately the salesman I talked to was wearing one on his wrist (it's the GS he bought for the job). That's how you know it's popular: The people working _for the company_, who presumably know a lot more than the average buyer, are going for that model.


----------



## jaw200

Does anyone know if there's an ongoing model that uses the same case as SLGA007?
Would really like to know the dimensions beforehand.


----------



## John Price

CydeWeys said:


> Ah interesting. The SBGA413 is sold out everywhere, but there's gonna be a restock then? Good to know. The SoHo boutique didn't have one on display when I went there but fortunately the salesman I talked to was wearing one on his wrist (it's the GS he bought for the job). That's how you know it's popular: The people working _for the company_, who presumably know a lot more than the average buyer, are going for that model.


Our dealer gets a couple at a time and sells them almost immediately. Having bought 2 GSs from them already I've asked that the next time they get an SBGA413 to let me know and hold it for me. They said to expect it next month. So it does appear that they are still available (hope so anyway, I'm planning on buying either a 413 or maybe the Summer or maybe the new green GMT - decisions, decisions!)


----------



## CydeWeys

I wonder if at this point they'll keep making the 413 so long as people keep buying them, like the 211? Do they tend to give advance notice of discontinuation once a product has been actively manufactured for awhile?


----------



## singularityseven

CydeWeys said:


> Ah interesting. The SBGA413 is sold out everywhere, but there's gonna be a restock then? Good to know. The SoHo boutique didn't have one on display when I went there but fortunately the salesman I talked to was wearing one on his wrist (it's the GS he bought for the job). That's how you know it's popular: The people working _for the company_, who presumably know a lot more than the average buyer, are going for that model.


Funny you mentioned that. A friend of mine recently mentioned seeing the 413 on a sales person's wrist at an AD that stocks GS somewhere in TX. I'm not surprised though - it is a stunning piece.


----------



## mark.wilo13

I am looking forward to what releases come out this year with the new movements and cases. I have held off any purchases in anticipation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Domo said:


> Did the SD model look a bit like this? This was from an accidental leak a while ago and it's suspected to be using the 9RA2 with the PR meter on the back
> View attachment 15654899


Need to let the cat out of the bag I was told this was supposed to be released last year but Grand Seiko decided to scrap the release because it was already near the end of the year and there was not enough time to release this...it was basically GS' new 5 Day Spring with as you have guessed the Power Reserve indicator on the back...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

CydeWeys said:


> Looks like it leaked from a French catalog, clearly.


Le modéle?? What the hell is that??


----------



## Winzzz

im liking the new design code its like the slgh 002 and 003


----------



## Winzzz

jaw200 said:


> Does anyone know if there's an ongoing model that uses the same case as SLGA007?
> Would really like to know the dimensions beforehand.


the slgh 003 have the same case design


----------



## yokied

todoroki said:


> Limited to 1000 pieces I think so you ain't gonna get much of a discount if any brand new.


Not really. In fact, not at all. The steel kirazuri - a forum darling and a LE of 557 - was still available 6 months+ after release, for > 10% off, to put it mildly.

It wasn't true with a 3-day power reserve and stretching it to 5 ain't going to change much now. Who was pounding the table for more than a 3 day power reserve? I sure didn't see many here, or in the Seiko forum, or TRF etc. There have been people asking for many things - like better wearability from slimmer products and better bracelets - but not really power reserves.


----------



## todoroki

yokied said:


> Not really. In fact, not at all. The steel kirazuri - a forum darling and a LE of 557 - was still available 6 months+ after release, for > 10% off, to put it mildly.
> 
> It wasn't true with a 3-day power reserve and stretching it to 5 ain't going to change much now. Who was pounding the table for more than a 3 day power reserve? I sure didn't see many here, or in the Seiko forum, or TRF etc. There have been people asking for many things - like better wearability from slimmer products and better bracelets - but not really power reserves.


Times have changed I'm afraid. The best comparison is the recently released hibeat with the new movement SLGH003 (limited to 1000 pieces),) which is already sold out in Japan. My AD can't get me one. All prices way above retail on chrono 24. If you can get a 10% discount, please show me where, I'll buy one!


----------



## yellowfury

John Price said:


> It's not uncommon for GS to release limited editions in the thousands.
> As for the SBGA413 - that' not a limited edition. It may be limited in how many they produce each month but it's still in production (at least according to our dealer).


makes sense. I saw one a month ago but didn't pull the trigger. It's genuinely the nicest dial I've seen out of all GS in person (would love to see that whirlpool dial though).


----------



## ViperDan

yokied said:


> Not really. In fact, not at all. The steel kirazuri - a forum darling and a LE of 557 - was still available 6 months+ after release, for > 10% off, to put it mildly.
> 
> It wasn't true with a 3-day power reserve and stretching it to 5 ain't going to change much now. Who was pounding the table for more than a 3 day power reserve? I sure didn't see many here, or in the Seiko forum, or TRF etc. There have been people asking for many things - like better wearability from slimmer products and better bracelets - but not really power reserves.


I disagree. I was one of the people shopping for the SBGA387 in that timeframe, and I could find NOTHING. I ended up happening on a Boutique delivery that was effectively "warranty holdbacks" and the last pieces released... paid full retail, and could have immediately flipped for profit. Glad I held on, prices have skyrocketed since.

With regard to your other comments, I think the appeal is the new movement in general, not a specific aspect of it. But sure, I do agree that new cases, bracelets and clasps should be #1 priority at this point to go along with these new movements.


----------



## jeeeeefff

bookmarking this page. Prices are skyrocketing but i like the new case shape and movements...


----------



## CydeWeys

100% agreed that the main priority should be slightly thinner cases + better bracelets. A micro-adjust clasp, easier link removal, and easier bracelet swapping would all be amazing changes. And yeah, 72 hour automatic is already great for me, no need for more.

Now if they'd just bring the dials from SBGK005 and SBGH267 to spring drive ... I'd be in heaven.


----------



## todoroki

According to the AD I spoke to, both of these have redesigned bracelets, slightly thicker and more solid looking. The case sizes also thinner, around 11mm.


----------



## chief-diversity-officer

Exciting times! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mavrobasilis

todoroki said:


> According to the AD I spoke to, both of these have redesigned bracelets, slightly thicker and more solid looking. The case sizes also thinner, around 11mm.


if only the clasp receives microadjustment and the movement an independent hour hand


----------



## CydeWeys

My SBGE249 with 9R66 movement at least already has an independent hour hand.


----------



## CydeWeys

(Unless I'm misunderstanding what you mean by independent hour hand?)


----------



## Mavrobasilis

I'm sure there'll be gmts too (and they'll be awesome) but it's the three-handers I had in mind, sth similar to the sbgp but for the new hi-beat and sd


----------



## CydeWeys

Oh interesting, so only the GMTs have jump hour hands? I take it the 3 handers only have a single setting step then?


----------



## dayandnight

Can't wait to see both in the flash come March

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrenald

I think I'm kind of glad that I live in a GS wasteland. I'll be in the market for a pricy watch this year, and want to (finally) get a hi-beat to complement my Spring Drives. But I want an awesome dial, and I need to see it in person. Which means...it'll be a while before I get one...


----------



## TotoroInFlight

Yeah the bracelets seriously need an overhaul - think GS is so close to being truly competitive with Rolex + Omega. In some ways they already are better (dial, case finishing, spring drive, etc), but would be epic to see thinner cases + better bracelets.


----------



## Angelo27

Tim Mosso reviewed the SLGH003 (that has the same bracelet as the SLGA007). He said that the bracelet has "the same structural integrity I've come to expect from modern Rolex and Omega bracelets". If that's true, I think I just found my new grail.


----------



## Mbappe

Angelo27 said:


> Tim Mosso reviewed the SLGH003 (that has the same bracelet as the SLGA007). He said that the bracelet has "the same structural integrity I've come to expect from modern Rolex and Omega bracelets". If that's true, I think I just found my new grail.


Trust me, it feels like a massive step up in quality compared to older GS models. Hardly any play in it and the end of the clasp sits very flush with the other side of the bracelet.


----------



## todoroki

Angelo27 said:


> Tim Mosso reviewed the SLGH003 (that has the same bracelet as the SLGA007). He said that the bracelet has "the same structural integrity I've come to expect from modern Rolex and Omega bracelets". If that's true, I think I just found my new grail.


Yes. Also looking to buy and still waiting for @yokied to help me out here as apparently getting 10% discount on GS LE pieces is possible.


----------



## matthew P

An improved bracelet would be appreciated..... an improved clasp with tool free adjustment ....... priceless 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Angelo27

Mbappe said:


> Trust me, it feels like a massive step up in quality compared to older GS models. Hardly any play in it and the end of the clasp sits very flush with the other side of the bracelet.


The bracelet and the thickness were the only things that were bugging me from Grand Seiko. Seeing that they adressed both with those new models, I can't see a better everyday watch for the money.


----------



## Angelo27

todoroki said:


> Yes. Also looking to buy and still waiting for @yokied to help me out here as apparently getting 10% discount on GS LE pieces is possible.


I'm waiting for that release in March to see what that blue dial looks like in real life. It's already quite striking in the leaked photo. If it matches the popularity of the SLGH003, I don't believe in the discount too much.


----------



## todoroki

Yeah, I've already put my neck on the line and said I think the days of getting any discount on the hot LE pieces with new movements are gone. Prices are going up by around 40% and selling out quicker than ever. The blue SLGA007 is 2000 pieces and you can bet when it gets announced later this month 50% of those will go instantly on pre-orders.


----------



## rd134

Angelo27 said:


> The bracelet and the thickness were the only things that were bugging me from Grand Seiko. Seeing that they adressed both with those new models, I can't see a better everyday watch for the money.


I agree, same here. However, I'm not sure about the value proposition if they cost $10k like SLGH003... That would place them in the same price range as a Rolex sub/Gmt :/
GS would remain great value in the $7k-8k range though.


----------



## Angelo27

todoroki said:


> Yeah, I've already put my neck on the line and said I think the days of getting any discount on the hot LE pieces with new movements are gone. Prices are going up by around 40% and selling out quicker than ever. The blue SLGA007 is 2000 pieces and you can bet when it gets announced later this month 50% of those will go instantly on pre-orders.


I agree. Good news for Grand Seiko. Not so good news for Grand Seiko buyers who liked bargains.


----------



## Angelo27

rd134 said:


> I agree, same here. However, I'm not sure about the value proposition if they cost $10k like SLGH003... That would place them in the same price range as a Rolex sub/Gmt :/
> GS would remain great value in the $7k-8k range though.


It depends on the buyer I guess. For me GS wins easily against a Sub/GMT thanks to the textured dial, Zaratsu, Spring Drive, open caseback and originality.


----------



## jamztio

Can't wait to see the SLGH005. Is the dial similar to SBGA407 then? Icy blue snowflake texture.
The SLGA007 is also mighty good looking. Glad I held off getting the SLGH003. I prefer more interesting dials.


----------



## Ginseng108

Sigh. Improved bracelets. I want, but the fight for LEs and a big bump in price...looking like a harder sell for me. I don't know if I'm ready to pay Rolex-inflated prices for a GS.


----------



## jamztio

Angelo27 said:


> It depends on the buyer I guess. For me GS wins easily against a Sub/GMT thanks to the textured dial, Zaratsu, Spring Drive, open caseback and originality.


GS is mostly bought by watch nerds/enthusiasts. Mainstream buyers will still go for Rollies, if they can get them.


----------



## todoroki

rd134 said:


> I agree, same here. However, I'm not sure about the value proposition if they cost $10k like SLGH003... That would place them in the same price range as a Rolex sub/Gmt :/
> GS would remain great value in the $7k-8k range though.


If you'd said "value retention" I would agree with you, but on value proposition the SLGH003 blows them out the water.


----------



## todoroki

jamztio said:


> Can't wait to see the SLGH007. Is the dial similar to SBGA407 then? Icy blue snowflake texture.
> The SLGA007 is also mighty good looking. Glad I held off getting the SLGH003. I prefer more interesting dials.


No its completely different. Think vertical lines like the momoji SBGH269 in white but with cascading ice shards. Looked like an instant classic to me.


----------



## jamztio

todoroki said:


> No its completely different. Think vertical lines like the momoji SBGH269 in white but with cascading ice shards. Looked like an instant classic to me.


Oh wow that already sounds epic! Instant candidate for my 2nd GS. Will be in competition with SBGA413. 
No leaked image yet? Haha


----------



## PJJa

Just saw these pics of the SLGH005! It's definitely something special


----------



## CydeWeys

Wow, I like it. What'll this dial pattern one be nicknamed? Snowfall? Snowstorm? We already have a Snowflake and Blizzard, so something to go along with that. Yet again they put the best dial on a Hi Beat instead of a Spring Drive though!! And that extra chunky hour hand might take some getting used to.

It's funny how Oracle Time clearly accidentally broke embargo by publishing that article early, and have since unpublished it. Good on you for snagging the photos while it was still up!


----------



## Ginseng108

Nice, but the all-white/all-bright color palette seems so...severe? Austere? 
The bracelet looks right honkin' though.Worthy.


PJJa said:


> Just saw these pics of the SLGH005! It's definitely something special
> 
> View attachment 15701271
> View attachment 15701274


----------



## Angelo27

That dial is spectacular !


----------



## CydeWeys

Ginseng108 said:


> Nice, but the all-white/all-bright color palette seems so...severe? Austere?


That's not any different from a snowflake or blizzard dial though, is it? I think that's exactly what they're going for, and severe/austere probably is a good way to describe a snow-covered landscape anyway.


----------



## CydeWeys

On a related note, does the dial pattern of the SBGA415 have a snow-related nickname? Snowdrift? That's what they're going for per their press materials:



> Pine trees crusted with snow, silent under the sun of winter. It's when the world has settled into a slumber only to awaken in the spring. This model's dial celebrates the winter snow as it gathers and glitters against the sunlight.
> 
> As nature slows down the beginning of winter (Ritto), flurries of snow (Koyuki) begin before the heavy snow (Taisetsu). This season welcomes the shortest day of the year (Toji), as days become cold (Shokan), and life experiences the coldest day of the year (Daikan).


----------



## jamztio

Dang, the SLGH005 is pure dialporn! Finally a snowflake like dial GS that's not titanium. It's a hard choice between it and SBGA413.
Btw, I think the Blizzard nick is better suited to the SLGH005, but that's just me. 
Also SBGA415 could be "Snowlet" = snow + leaflet


----------



## jeeeeefff

Oh wow that SLGH005 looks great. Let's see final US prices and what the SD model looks like, but I'm very very tempted now...


----------



## busch12

Wow that 005 looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki

Nice to see some pics start to emerge! Can't be long now until the are unveiled officially. The 005 looks damn gorgeous thats for sure. Just need some clearer pics of the SLGA007.


----------



## AaronW

Nicknamed White Birch (or possibly Silver Birch)


----------



## iddaka

SLGH005 looks really nice, but the dial would pop even more if the markers were not that chunky?? 
Will have to see when available at the AD.


----------



## CydeWeys

AaronW said:


> Nicknamed White Birch (or possibly Silver Birch)


I was thinking the same thing myself; it does look more like the texture of a tree than snow. Not that everything GS does has to be snow-themed mind you!


----------



## todoroki

CydeWeys said:


> I was thinking the same thing myself; it does look more like the texture of a tree than snow. Not that everything GS does has to be snow-themed mind you!


well there was this release based on the bark of a tree. Not sure what the inspiration for the Slgh005 was yet.


----------



## jeeeeefff

Oh what is that 9F GMT? Never seen that reference. I guess a LE for a retailer?


----------



## sgrenald

Beautiful! But I need a hi-beat GS that doesn't look like a Snowflake (i.e., pretty much any color but white)


----------



## todoroki

jeeeeefff said:


> Oh what is that 9F GMT? Never seen that reference. I guess a LE for a retailer?


Sbgn017 Isetan LE


----------



## Winzzz

That slgh 005 is really beautiful.too bad i already have the blue 003 though i prefer white dial i have to choose


----------



## md2010

I love the white dial. But 80 hrs really ruins it for me. I love the case back.


----------



## todoroki

I could understand the date window ruining it, but the 80 hours text? That's a deal breaker really? Why?


----------



## Engi

todoroki said:


> Nice to see some pics start to emerge! Can't be long now until the are unveiled officially. The 005 looks damn gorgeous thats for sure. Just need some clearer pics of the SLGA007.
> 
> View attachment 15702270
> 
> View attachment 15702271


This SLGH005 is a real beauty !

Any rough idea of price ?


----------



## Ginseng108

Is that a deployant clasp? Not sure I'm liking that if it is.


----------



## jamztio

Ginseng108 said:


> Is that a deployant clasp? Not sure I'm liking that if it is.


Aren't most bracelets have deployant clasp though?


----------



## Ginseng108

jamztio said:


> Aren't most bracelets have deployant clasp though?


No, buckle clasp is the most common. By deployant I mean butterfly type.


----------



## jaw200

God I really like the dial of the slgh005, too bad it's not a spring drive model


----------



## jamztio

Ginseng108 said:


> No, buckle clasp is the most common. By deployant I mean butterfly type.


Ah I see what you mean. The new bracelet, like on SLGH003 has a single fold over clasp, not butterfly type.


----------



## John Price

PJJa said:


> Just saw these pics of the SLGH005! It's definitely something special
> 
> View attachment 15701271
> View attachment 15701274


Oh, I may've just seen my new favourite GS! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## chatman

Dammit GS. I thought I was done with their stuff for the year. Now, after seeing that SLGH005, I'm not so sure. 

At least now I know I'm not going to chase that SLGH003. The 005 is simply sublime. It reminds me of the now unavailable Czapek Antarctique - similarly beautiful movement, similarly elemental and austere color combination. I can't wait to see one of these at the local GS boutique.


----------



## CydeWeys

Engi said:


> This SLGH005 is a real beauty !
> 
> Any rough idea of price ?


Too much. I'm gonna guess at least $8k.


----------



## Engi

CydeWeys said:


> Too much. I'm gonna guess at least $8k.


Gulp, I was hoping something more affordable ...


----------



## CydeWeys

Engi said:


> Gulp, I was hoping something more affordable ...


Nope  If I had to guess, it'll be around $9.7k, possibly a little bit more, which is the price of the similar SLGH003. The relentless march up-market continues.


----------



## egwatchfan

I surely hope that GS doesn't only focus on all of these limited, expensive references. I, for one, am waiting for a thinner, smaller diver with one of these new bracelets that's NOT limited and that's priced reasonably...


----------



## todoroki

egwatchfan said:


> I surely hope that GS doesn't only focus on all of these limited, expensive references. I, for one, am waiting for a thinner, smaller diver with one of these new bracelets that's NOT limited and that's priced reasonably...


Hear you with the diver. The SLGH003 is not limited, but it is expensive.


----------



## MHH

todoroki said:


> Hear you with the diver. The SLGH003 is not limited, but it is expensive.


Unfortunately it's limited to 1000 =/


----------



## todoroki

MHH said:


> Unfortunately it's limited to 1000 =/


Yeah sorry I meant the slgh005, the subject of the thread.


----------



## todoroki

CydeWeys said:


> Nope  If I had to guess, it'll be around $9.7k, possibly a little bit more, which is the price of the similar SLGH003. The relentless march up-market continues.


 I quoted the rrp in the first post of the thread roughly, 1,100,000yen.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Grand Seiko's naming system is sooo bad...it reminds me of SKUs.
They should group them by case and then movement...
rather than mad sprinkle of random numbers


----------



## chatman

CydeWeys said:


> Too much. I'm gonna guess at least $8k.


I don't think that's too much. Visually and technically this movement is a huge step above the movements in the current hi-beat references, which typically price in around $6300. The bracelet is much better than those watches too, finally matching what the Swiss (Rolex, Zenith) offer with respect to bracelets. If I could get a SLGH005 for middle-range Datejust territory ($9700 minus a small discount for not being limited) I'd be very happy. The only pieces I see matching the 005 in looks and finish are almost twice as much, and hard to get (e.g., Czapek Antarctique or maybe a Vacheron Overseas).


----------



## Jericho.dedios

Oh man sign me up


----------



## CydeWeys

chatman said:


> I don't think that's too much. Visually and technically this movement is a huge step above the movements in the current hi-beat references, which typically price in around $6300. The bracelet is much better than those watches too, finally matching what the Swiss (Rolex, Zenith) offer with respect to bracelets. If I could get a SLGH005 for middle-range Datejust territory ($9700 minus a small discount for not being limited) I'd be very happy. The only pieces I see matching the 005 in looks and finish are almost twice as much, and hard to get (e.g., Czapek Antarctique or maybe a Vacheron Overseas).


It's too much for me, is what I meant. Rolex too was already out of my price range and now GS is sadly joining them. What I liked about GS to begin with was its higher quality at a relatively lower cost.

The 1.1 million yen price tag converts to $10.5k MSRP. Maybe you'll get a discount on it to put it into Datejust territory, but geeez.


----------



## rd134

CydeWeys said:


> It's too much for me, is what I meant. Rolex too was already out of my price range and now GS is sadly joining them. What I liked about GS to begin with was its higher quality at a relatively lower cost.
> 
> The 1.1 million yen price tag converts to $10.5k MSRP. Maybe you'll get a discount on it to put it into Datejust territory, but geeez.


Y


CydeWeys said:


> It's too much for me, is what I meant. Rolex too was already out of my price range and now GS is sadly joining them. What I liked about GS to begin with was its higher quality at a relatively lower cost.
> 
> The 1.1 million yen price tag converts to $10.5k MSRP. Maybe you'll get a discount on it to put it into Datejust territory, but geeez.


Yep 100% agree. I hope GS realizes that the clientele they will get at $10k+ will be very different from the enthusiasts who supported them in ~$5k range.


----------



## CydeWeys

If they can find as many customers in this new price range as they could in the $5-6k price range then obviously it's a no-brainer for them. I hope they still keep competing in both price ranges though, i.e. they're gonna have two tiers of movements going forward, these news ones and then ones in the 9R65 range. They had already been competing in a much higher segment already (precious metals) at around $25-40k, so maybe now there's just three market segments?


----------



## smalleq

They still sell a lot of watches under $5k and a lot around $6k. I don't get why people expect watches that represent a nice step up in horological innovation to continue selling at the same price as the current tech. I think the Soko models were a couple of the coolest releases from last year and they both came in at $4.9k. The 4 seasons are all around $6k, which is the price of a lot of other models.


----------



## CydeWeys

I think most of us would rather just have the new dial faces and improved bracelet without all the added expense of the new fancy movement. GS's dials have always been excellent value for the money, but the bracelets for sure lag behind other manufacturers at value for money. And if they could just slim down the 9R65/9R66 movements a tad while otherwise not going crazy with cost-increasing improvements, that'd be grand.


----------



## dchang81

im sure they will keep pushing the prices until discounts start going up. one nice thing is that they don't seem to have price increases for older references, instead just raise the msrp for the followup release. i dont want to call a 40k watch a bargain but the rose gold credor at the same msrp as years ago somehow is to me.


----------



## Engi

CydeWeys said:


> I think most of us would rather just have the new dial faces and improved bracelet without all the added expense of the new fancy movement. GS's dials have always been excellent value for the money, but the bracelets for sure lag behind other manufacturers at value for money. And if they could just slim down the 9R65/9R66 movements a tad while otherwise not going crazy with cost-increasing improvements, that'd be grand.


I do agree


----------



## John Price

smalleq said:


> They still sell a lot of watches under $5k and a lot around $6k. I don't get why people expect watches that represent a nice step up in horological innovation to continue selling at the same price as the current tech. I think the Soko models were a couple of the coolest releases from last year and they both came in at $4.9k. The 4 seasons are all around $6k, which is the price of a lot of other models.


I'm with you on this. Yes, this particular GS REALLY appeals to me but I can't afford it if it's anywhere near $10K. That said, I don't bemoan the fact. This watch has significant upgrades over other models in the range that I feel justify the increase.

There are many other GS models that range from around $3000- $6000 that still provide value for money in my opinion. And if you have a nice relationship with your dealer you can also get a discount on these as well.

Like other brands, not every model of GS needs or should be in the same price range.


----------



## chatman

CydeWeys said:


> I think most of us would rather just have the new dial faces and improved bracelet without all the added expense of the new fancy movement. GS's dials have always been excellent value for the money, but the bracelets for sure lag behind other manufacturers at value for money. And if they could just slim down the 9R65/9R66 movements a tad while otherwise not going crazy with cost-increasing improvements, that'd be grand.


I can't speak for "most of us," but those priorities don't align with mine. One of my bugbears with GS is that their movements are not great to look at, and are often obscured by stupid nonsense like a GS lion stamp or strangely-colored exhibition glass (the Godzilla special edition exhibits both of these features). Other times they are obscured by cool stuff like anodized titanium rotors, but they're nonetheless obscured. And that's too bad. I should be able to see a 5Hz escapement do its thing, like on a Zenith watch. And the spring drive glide wheel? Literally no one else has anything like that. GS should be putting that up-front and center, not nestling it behind a sea of anodyne "Tokyo stripes" and annoying stamps.

I realize that some brands (Rolex) charge you an arm and a leg without even showing you the movement, and that's too bad. But if you're going to show a movement, make sure it's worth seeing. The movement in the SLGH003 and SLGH005 is the first GS movement I've seen that is truly beautiful. That movement is the equal of Swiss movements that cost twice as much. GS knows this, which is why they hollowed out the rotor and refrained from putting limited edition "lion" stamps on the exhibition glass of the SLGH003 LE.


----------



## todoroki

Should also note that the caseback on the springdrive LE SLGA007 was pretty special. Where is that official announcement GS now the cat's out the bag?

One last thing on the price. The 1,100,000 yen includes the 10% consumption tax here in Japan so the international versions will probably be cheaper. I think it will list at the same price the SLGH003 went for, but as a non LE it should be easier to get a discount. Brand new $8K and lightly used for $7K are the most likely prices which I think is a fair price in todays market.


----------



## chatman

CydeWeys said:


> If they can find as many customers in this new price range as they could in the $5-6k price range then obviously it's a no-brainer for them. I hope they still keep competing in both price ranges though, i.e. they're gonna have two tiers of movements going forward, these news ones and then ones in the 9R65 range. They had already been competing in a much higher segment already (precious metals) at around $25-40k, so maybe now there's just three market segments?


They could compete in both realms but then there's a potential perception problem - one already infecting GS given their connection to Seiko and the latter's association with non-luxury watches. The fact that you can get a new GS for around $3000 (9F Quartz) is, for better or for worse, a knock against perceived exclusivity. Watches in the tier GS is playing in now are Velben goods whose perceived quality often correlates with high prices. I don't like that, but brand equity in the luxury space is built in no small part on exclusivity, and that exclusivity can be achieved through either limited production or price. GS has done a lot of the former, but on the latter their pieces are widely perceived as excellent "value for the money" rather than amazing at any price. I even noted this in my own discussions on this thread defending the likely pricing of the SLGH005 ("Swiss equivalents cost twice as much!").

If I were GS, I would seriously consider moving the 9F Quartz and basic Automatics into a high-end Seiko sub-brand, maybe Presage Heritage, Presage Heritage, Presage Studio, or something like that. Then keep GS for artisanal and technologically sophisticated watches costing $6000 or more.


----------



## chatman

todoroki said:


> Should also note that the caseback on the springdrive LE SLGA007 was pretty special. Where is that official announcement GS now the cat's out the bag?
> 
> One last thing on the price. The 1,100,000 yen includes the 10% consumption tax here in Japan so the international versions will probably be cheaper. I think it will list at the same price the SLGH003 went for, but as a non LE it should be easier to get a discount. Brand new $8K and lightly used for $7K are the most likely prices which I think is a fair price in todays market.


I can't find pictures of the SLGA007 case back. Do you have a link?


----------



## todoroki

Yeah no pics online yet but I managed to catch a glimpse of it from a brochure.


----------



## todoroki

Finally made public in the Gs club USA website! $9100


----------



## CydeWeys

Live on the main website too.









SLGH005G | Grand Seiko


This watch captures the dynamism of the white birch tree forests near the studio in Shizukuishi, where all Grand Seiko mechanical watches are crafted. To look closely at the dial is to experience the exact same feeling that the visitor to these forests receives and to be brought closer than ever...




www.grand-seiko.com


----------



## todoroki

So branding these as "series 9" is a clever marketing move to separate them from thir current $5-6K offerings. I still think the price will come down from there so would not rush to place a pre-order on the non limited edition stuff, unless you have money to burn... 🔥


----------



## Renkensue

9.1k is definitely reasonable in my opinion especially if it can be had discounted later down the road. I'm extremely excited now.


----------



## CydeWeys

So who's gonna be the first forum member to bite?


----------



## jamztio

Now waiting for the official reveal of the SLGA007. 
9k is reasonable to me due to new movement (mainly), new case and bracelet. These new models with 9SA5 and 9RA2/5 will define GS going forward. There's a reason GS is its own brand now and then the new movements.
Of course it's a godsend if GS keep it at the usual 5-6k price level. But at 9k, I'm not mad either. Wait a year, then the preowned pcs will come up.


----------



## wrxdev

I am definitely excited with this new generation of high-beat and spring drive movements. Hoping a GMT versions comes soon in the <$10k range and I would like to make a trip to Japan and buy it there.


----------



## bigie35

wrxdev said:


> I am definitely excited with this new generation of high-beat and spring drive movements. Hoping a GMT versions comes soon in the <$10k range and I would like to make a trip to Japan and buy it there.


YES. This is exactly what I'm waiting for as well. I'm on the waitlist for a Pepsi GMT (I know, I know) but I would happily hurl bricks of cash at Grand Seiko if they came out with a GMT using the new movement and with a ceramic bezel.

I messaged Joe Kirk and he actually mentioned a ceramic bezel is possible, but NOT one that rotates for technical reasons.


----------



## wrxdev

bigie35 said:


> YES. This is exactly what I'm waiting for as well. I'm on the waitlist for a Pepsi GMT (I know, I know) but I would happily hurl bricks of cash at Grand Seiko if they came out with a GMT using the new movement and with a ceramic bezel.
> 
> I messaged Joe Kirk and he actually mentioned a ceramic bezel is possible, but NOT one that rotates for technical reasons.


Totally. I am on the list for the Batman/Batgirl but chances of me getting it at list are unlikely. GS it is.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Can't wait to see it in person. It won't be on my list for personal purchase anytime soon, but I do like what I see from the announcement. Hopefully I'll get my hands on one sooner than later to share here.


----------



## jamztio

A video on the SLGH005.


----------



## chatman

jamztio said:


> A video on the SLGH005.


If only I understood or could read Japanese.


----------



## singularityseven

chatman said:


> If only I understood or could read Japanese.


Unfortunately the auto translate feature doesn't seem to be working well either. Either that, or I'm missing some very important details in this conversation.


----------



## chatman

singularityseven said:


> Unfortunately the auto translate feature doesn't seem to be working well either. Either that, or I'm missing some very important details in this conversation.
> 
> View attachment 15707676


OK, you win the internet joke of the day contest. I cannot stop laughing!


----------



## heavyweather

The $10k price is a turn-off, everything else about it is perfect and amazing, it's a huge step forward for the brand. But yeah, I can see the rationale behind the price increase. They haven't discontinued the far more affordable and equally well finished HAQs and automatics, so they're a wide range of MSRPs out there, $1.7k and on and up. Keeping this new hotness at a very high price is... fine, I guess. It's for the people who've made a killing on crypto and GameStop. Hopefully this thinner movement gradually starts filtering down into more attainable references. I wouldn't hold my breath for the next few years though, they could be totally content to let this be the new pinnacle of their mechanical range.


----------



## todoroki

Yeah it is $9K not ＄10K and as a non LE should be able to get it around $8K with discount.


----------



## jamztio

chatman said:


> If only I understood or could read Japanese.


Yeah me too.  I'm just excited to see it live and it's just gorgeous!


----------



## Renkensue

jamztio said:


> Now waiting for the official reveal of the SLGA007.
> 9k is reasonable to me due to new movement (mainly), new case and bracelet. These new models with 9SA5 and 9RA2/5 will define GS going forward. There's a reason GS is its own brand now and then the new movements.
> Of course it's a godsend if GS keep it at the usual 5-6k price level. But at 9k, I'm not mad either. Wait a year, then the preowned pcs will come up.


I was hoping they would release the SLGA007 along with the SLGH005 but I guess we have to wait.... Just overall excited for what is to come from GS


----------



## todoroki

Renkensue said:


> I was hoping they would release the SLGA007 along with the SLGH005 but I guess we have to wait.... Just overall excited for what is to come from GS


Yeah, the release dates were both around the same time I think, just GS delaying the announcement for PR reasons. Quite a hard act to follow the SLGH005, im curious to see how it will be received.


----------



## todoroki

I see someone has already listed the SLGA007 on chrono 24. Where is that official announcement GS??!?


----------



## JJPark

todoroki said:


> I see someone has already listed the SLGA007 on chrono 24. Where is that official announcement GS??!?


Gonna go check it out!


----------



## Renkensue

Hmmmmm all of the photos I am seeing for sites that have the SLGA007 listed are the same photos that have been posted here


----------



## gychang03

todoroki said:


> Yeah it is $9K not ＄10K and as a non LE should be able to get it around $8K with discount.


Where do you get these discounts?


----------



## todoroki

gychang03 said:


> Where do you get these discounts?


At the beginning it will be hard to get discounts as demand will likely outstrip supply. However, if you are patient and can wait it out prices are bound to come down a bit as the next new must have watch gets released. it is a regular production GS after all.


----------



## Renkensue

gychang03 said:


> Where do you get these discounts?


You can get a discount on basically all regular production model GS and if you have a good relationship with an AD, you could probably get a discount for a on new releases as well. Limited editions are usually a bit harder to get a good discount on but even for those, its possible.


----------



## jamztio

Usually the standard discount is 10% for my ADs. Then there's a chance to get a bit more when they run their own deals. I got around 13% discount for my SBGJ241.


----------



## ExquisiteTimepieces

We just finished a quick review on the new Grand Seiko SLGH005. Check it out and let me know if you all like this type of video format!


----------



## jeeeeefff

That’s not a review, it’s just a press release...


----------



## jamztio

Yeah, I was excited for a bit... Thought they had the watch in hand to review.


----------



## alpharulez

todoroki said:


> So I managed to cop eyes on a pair of new models due for release in March 2021. No photos unfortunately as it was from an confidential AD brochure (for your eyes only).
> 
> The first model was a 2000 piece limited edition Spring Drive model with a blue dial and gold seconds hand. Ref number SLGA007, the major point of interest was the PR was moved to the caseback, something which some people in the community had been vocal about. Retail price was 1,100,000 yen I believe which is about double the price of a Snowflake msrp.
> 
> The next model featured a new textured dial similar to the snowflake in white, but more icy. Ref no was slgh005
> so specwise it was the same as the slgh003 Hi beat LE which recently released. I would personally take this over that model as the superman colour scheme does not appeal to me that much.. Good news here is this will be a general release so no LE. Bad news is the retail pice was also just over a million yen. Again, a big markup on current GS.
> 
> Hopefully pics will start to surface soon. Release was slated for March I believe, but not sure if it was JDM only or international.


My understanding is that the announcements are scheduled next Friday and there will be new slimmer more accurate SD movements (now 0.5s variation compared to previous gen)...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gychang03

alpharulez said:


> My understanding is that the announcements are scheduled next Friday and there will be new slimmer more accurate SD movements (now 0.5s variation compared to previous gen)...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure hope so!! Been waiting for the 007 announcement!


----------



## G07

What is the bracelet improvement I keep hearing about?


----------



## thewatchidiot

CydeWeys said:


> So who's gonna be the first forum member to bite?


I put my deposit on the slga007 yesterday.
Sight unseen. 
Hoping I made the right decision.

Sent from my iPad using telepathic Magic


----------



## CydeWeys

thewatchidiot said:


> I put my deposit on the slga007 yesterday.
> Sight unseen.
> Hoping I made the right decision.


Brave!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Can't stop thinking about the SLGH005. I may sell my SBGK005 to buy one.


----------



## aalin13

G07 said:


> What is the bracelet improvement I keep hearing about?


I think these bracelet (like the SLGH003) is more solid, with less droop when held sideway, and with shorter links to make sizing easier. Haven't seen them in person though, so this is just based on what I've read.


----------



## Renkensue

thewatchidiot said:


> I put my deposit on the slga007 yesterday.
> Sight unseen.
> Hoping I made the right decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using telepathic Magic


I am very interested in the SLGA007 as well but not brave enough to put a deposit on it sight unseen. Please share photos and info on it as you get it.


----------



## todoroki

ChronoTraveler said:


> Can't stop thinking about the SLGH005. I may sell my SBGK005 to buy one.


Last time I checked chrono 24 had just one SBGK005 going for $10K.
I would hold onto that one if I were you...


----------



## ChronoTraveler

todoroki said:


> Last time I checked chrono 24 had just one SBGK005 going for $10K.
> I would hold onto that one if I were you...


I love the SBGK, but I doubt someone would pay that. The prices on Chrono24 are too inflated these days.

For anyone reading this: 9k and it's yours!


----------



## John Price

todoroki said:


> Last time I checked chrono 24 had just one SBGK005 going for $10K.
> I would hold onto that one if I were you...


Last time I checked WatchRecon SBGK005s were going for around $7000 (asking price). I love mine and have in intention in selling in any case.

But, even if I could get $10K for it I'm not sure I'd sell for the SLGH.


----------



## bibbibart

IMHO SBGK005’ prices will grow fast in the future. All over social media people are mesmerized by its dial. It may not get as popular as SBGH267, but still keep the upright trend. 

I am observing Ch24 situation - a month ago there were like 5-6 pieces available. Now, as Todoroki rightfully observed, there is only one @$10k (worth noting: brand new acc to the seller).


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

thewatchidiot said:


> I put my deposit on the slga007 yesterday.
> Sight unseen.
> Hoping I made the right decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using telepathic Magic


Did you reserve it through the AD or boutique? I am just wondering because I don't even see it on the GS website yet.


----------



## todoroki

So even with a ridiculous amount of new announcements, still no official word from GS on the SLGA007 which supposedly drops in a few weeks... What gives?


----------



## thewatchidiot

RetiredKarlMarx said:


> Did you reserve it through the AD or boutique? I am just wondering because I don't even see it on the GS website yet.


I just called an online AD, asked about it and sent some money

"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## gychang03

todoroki said:


> So even with a ridiculous amount of new announcements, still no official word from GS on the SLGA007 which supposedly drops in a few weeks... What gives?


Seriously... I've been checking back everyday hoping to see something about this one. I have high hopes for the SLGA007


----------



## todoroki

Yeah, I guess they wanted full PR focus on the white birch which is understandable. But, now it risks going under the radar following so many other recent announcements like the spring collection and the platinum one.


----------



## GSNewbie

I am waiting for a call from my concessionaire.
Have the SLGA007 reserved for me.
Hope that it convinces me then also in real.
Once I have a message, I will post here, of course with pictures, if there are no real pictures until then😉


----------



## Make

High-res renders now found here on SLGA007


----------



## rd134

Wow those look great! Power reserve on the back looks so much better


----------



## ocieb

Make said:


> High-res renders now found here on SLGA007


this is my favorite GS design, and one of my favorite designs ever. i wish they'd release a 9f with this styling


----------



## todoroki

It sure looks a beauty. There are however several other options for a blue dial GS at almost half the price.


----------



## rd134

todoroki said:


> It sure looks a beauty. There are however several other options for a blue dial GS at almost half the price.


 Agreed. Also 2021 is a lot for a "limited" edition haha. Hard to justify the price, but such is the new GS world


----------



## Mavrobasilis

borh 5 and 7 are absolutely droolworthy


----------



## ffnc1020

I don’t want to says this, but the bracelet is trash.


----------



## Brey17

ffnc1020 said:


> I don't want to says this, but the bracelet is trash.


What is going on with the bracelet?


----------



## ffnc1020

The fact that the two narrow links are brushed, somehow made it seems like those cheap bracelets with stamped grooves. I would much prefer if they just use the 3 link oyster style bracelet.

Also the lack of tapering is not helping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

I wonder if the all brushed bracelet is to match what looks like an all brushed case. Although that could be the resolution of my iPad. Also are the markers different at 9 10 and 11 different forme 4 5 6 etc?


“what’s life without whimsy”


----------



## CydeWeys

That's a thoughtful detail to have the rotor skeletonized in such a way that it's not blocking the power reserve indicator in any of its four rest positions.


----------



## todoroki

Curious to see how this will be received. I like the watch, I really do, but as I mentioned before, the SBGH273 would be a better choice for those who don't have money to burn. And if you are looking for something with the new case shape and insices, the SLGH005 is cheaper and I think its fair to say has a more impressive dial and movement.


----------



## CydeWeys

todoroki said:


> Curious to see how this will be received. I like the watch, I really do, but as I mentioned before, the SBGH273 would be a better choice for those who don't have money to burn. And if you are looking for something with the new case shape and insices, the SLGH005 is cheaper and I think its fair to say has a more impressive dial and movement.


I disagree about the movement. I find a 120 hr power reserve highly accurate spring drive movement to be more impressive than an 80 hr power reserve moderately accurate hi-beat.


----------



## todoroki

CydeWeys said:


> I disagree about the movement. I find a 120 hr power reserve highly accurate spring drive movement to be more impressive than an 80 hr power reserve moderately accurate hi-beat.


Yeah, I hear you man, and I'm not much of a mechanics guy myself but my impression is the watch community in general tends to favor purely mechanical movements. Could be wrong tho..


----------



## matthew P

is the blue spring drive 007 thinner than the 005 highbeat birch?


----------



## roadcykler

todoroki said:


> Yeah, I hear you man, and I'm not much of a mechanics guy myself but my impression is the watch community in general tends to favor purely mechanical movements. Could be wrong tho..


You're not wrong at all. In fact, there are plenty of people who look down their noses at anything that isn't purely mechanical. Watch snobs, I think they're called (trying to keep it nice).


----------



## Brey17

SD is getting closer and closer to my ideal dimensions. 38-41mm x 12mm tall max. I made an exception on Tudor BB GMT and Hamilton Intra-Matic 68, but those are a lot less money.

I pre-ordered the White Birch because it’s the first GS with my ideal dimensions and a stellar dial. The SLGA007 is soooo close with it’s height that I might still do it, but I need to try it on first.

edited: quoted wrong SD watch.


----------



## n3hee

Was initially skeptical about the “5 days” text below “spring drive”, but on second thought it provides a nice balance to the 12 o’ clock logo.


----------



## chatman

That SLGA007 is very pretty and an LE (though a pretty big LE at 2021 pieces!). But GS sure is getting a lot of mileage out of this dial stamp. First the White Birch, then the "Summer" GMT, and now this.

Is there an estimate on price?


----------



## todoroki

chatman said:


> That SLGA007 is very pretty and an LE (though a pretty big LE at 2021 pieces!). But GS sure is getting a lot of mileage out of this dial stamp. First the White Birch, then the "Summer" GMT, and now this.
> 
> Is there an estimate on price?


In Japan retail was 1,100,000 Yen after taxI believe. About 150,000 JPY more that the white birch! That's the LE tax I suppose.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

My GS AD recently informed me they were accepting deposits for the 007, they said it would cost approximately 20% less than the 005.

thought I would share.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Galaxyexpress said:


> My GS AD recently asked me they were accepting deposits for the 007, they said it was cost approximately 20% less than the 005.
> 
> thought I would share.


That's interesting on the 007 cause the list price is around 700 +/- more than the 005 I think

"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## SwoleBrotato

A user on reddit (credits to GrandSeikoInTheHand) captured this video, comparing the white birch to snowflake:



http://imgur.com/a/fvbVIID


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

SwoleBrotato said:


> A user on reddit (credits to GrandSeikoInTheHand) captured this video, comparing the white birch to snowflake:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fvbVIID


From the dial side, the Snowflake holds up very well to the comparison. And the Snowflake case looks good next to the 44GS. Movement side, though... But factoring in the price, the Snowflake might still be the one to get.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Galaxyexpress said:


> My GS AD recently asked me they were accepting deposits for the 007, they said it was cost approximately 20% less than the 005.
> 
> thought I would share.


I think this is a mistake it's actually much higher...come on 5 day spring drive?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxyexpress

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I think this is a mistake it's actually much higher...come on 5 day spring drive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


THis is what I was told, but they could be mistakan, however, they accurately told me how how much the SLGH005 would cost almost a month back, so I'm willing to give them the benefit of a doubt on the SLGA007.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

RetiredKarlMarx said:


> From the dial side, the Snowflake holds up very well to the comparison. And the Snowflake case looks good next to the 44GS. Movement side, though... But factoring in the price, the Snowflake might still be the one to get.


The only reason I didnt purchase a snowflake was the power reserve indicator which I am not a fan off, the hour markers being too lithe and the subtlety of the dial.

the SLGH005 remedies all my reservations but slaps a price I cant stomach. ugh.


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

Galaxyexpress said:


> The only reason I didnt purchase a snowflake was the power reserve indicator which I am not a fan off, the hour markers being too lithe and the subtlety of the dial.
> 
> the SLGH005 remedies all my reservations but slaps a price I cant stomach. ugh.


SLGH005 is indeed a "bolder" snowflake, so given the reservations you cited about the Snowflake, it does seem like a better option. I thought the same too, but after comparing them side-by-side, I think I will actually get the Snowflake. There is something very cohesive about it that I like very much.


----------



## todoroki

Pretty sure your AD was mistaken. The retail price was higher than the SLGH005 when I was shown the press release.

Edit: Now it is delayed until the summer tho, who knows??


----------



## commanche

SwoleBrotato said:


> A user on reddit (credits to GrandSeikoInTheHand) captured this video, comparing the white birch to snowflake:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fvbVIID


Snow Flake is more elegant, while the White Birch reminds me of sports watch with integrated bracelet due to its wide lug (which I like too).

Value wise, I personally lean more towards snowflake (cheaper, titanium)


----------



## matthew P

That 005 is a fine looking watch. 
My 001 highbeat isn’t looking too secure at this point 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## chatman

SwoleBrotato said:


> A user on reddit (credits to GrandSeikoInTheHand) captured this video, comparing the white birch to snowflake:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fvbVIID


OMG. I like the SLGH0005 WAY better than the SBGA211. That dial! The superior bracelet! The movement! All superlative!

Yet again, GS itself persuades me to not buy a "snowflake" and get a different (and newer) GS instead!


----------



## chatman

todoroki said:


> In Japan retail was 1,100,000 Yen after taxI believe. About 150,000 JPY more that the white birch! That's the LE tax I suppose.


One thing I can't easily glean from the press photos - is there a visible glide wheel in that movement? From the photos, it looks like a bunch of really nicely polished and bevelled plates, a well finished power reserve, and a gorgeous rotor. But the glide wheel is the thing that is so unique to the GS Spring Drive. I wish they would make that as friggin' obvious on this movement as they do their "dual impulse escapement" on the SLGH models.


----------



## gychang03

chatman said:


> That SLGA007 is very pretty and an LE (though a pretty big LE at 2021 pieces!). But GS sure is getting a lot of mileage out of this dial stamp. First the White Birch, then the "Summer" GMT, and now this.
> 
> Is there an estimate on price?


are these really the same dial stamp? They look a bit different to me but maybe it's because its turned 90 degrees


----------



## chatman

gychang03 said:


> are these really the same dial stamp? They look a bit different to me but maybe it's because its turned 90 degrees


I think it's the same stamp in a different color and orientation. That makes 3 2021 watches with that stamp. They also re-use the stamp from the SBGA413 and SBGA415 a lot. It's in the new "Seasons" GMT collection in black, appeared in a black Ginza boutique edition, and in 3 separate China LE models in 3 different colors. (SBGA431, SBGA433, SBGA435). Makes it a little harder to sell the artisanal "inspired by nature" ideal when one or two base dial designs are shoehorned into so many diverse concepts.


----------



## todoroki

So I spoke to my local AD today and I was told the SLGA007 release date is delayed, possibly until the summer. That explains why no press release last week.


----------



## GSNewbie

I can confirm this.
The watch should cost between 9100 and 9500€ MRSP in Europe.
However, one could not say exactly.
So I have to be patient and pictures will probably so quickly from me unfortunately can not follow😔.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

I got my hands on the white birch yesterday and no doubt about it, it's my favorite to date.


----------



## jamztio

Make said:


> High-res renders now found here on SLGA007


Wow finally. That looks goood! The new movement is very nice as well, although it looks a bit......flat? That's the only one thing I'm not a fan of.
Hopefully GS announces it officially soon.


----------



## My Own Personal Melania

The dial pattern on the SLGA007 looks like it might be the same, in a different color, as the dial pattern on the SBGJ249 (Shōsho). GS PLS give us more 9RA5 already!


----------



## jamztio

My Own Personal Melania said:


> The dial pattern on the SLGA007 looks like it might be the same, in a different color, as the dial pattern on the SBGJ249 (Shōsho). GS PLS give us more 9RA5 already!


I don't know, it looks to me like the 007 dial has no harsh straight lines. Instead they're all rounded. More like water. Anyway, we'd need a real watch to be able to see the dial accurately.

The 005 and 249 though, definitely use the same dial stamp.


----------



## Ginseng108

That was my sense of the visual impression. However, it's likely strongly dependent on the lighting. Would be interesting to examine the patterns up close and side by side to be sure.


jamztio said:


> I don't know, it looks to me like the 007 dial has no harsh straight lines. Instead they're all rounded. More like water. Anyway, we'd need a real watch to be able to see the dial accurately.
> 
> The 005 and 249 though, definitely use the same dial stamp.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

SwoleBrotato said:


> A user on reddit (credits to GrandSeikoInTheHand) captured this video, comparing the white birch to snowflake:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fvbVIID


Weird, this might be the one time GS marketting photos were better than real life photos/video. The white birch is too silvery and busy for my taste, whereas before the video I was all about it.


----------



## JLittle

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Weird, this might be the one time GS marketting photos were better than real life photos/video. The white birch is too silvery and busy for my taste, whereas before the video I was all about it.


yup, still prefer the Snowflake. I'm glad too, cause the Birch is pricey.


----------



## matthew P

Brent L. Miller said:


> I got my hands on the white birch yesterday and no doubt about it, it's my favorite to date.


went to instagram looking for the wrist shot..... couldn't find?


----------



## Brent L. Miller

matthew P said:


> went to instagram looking for the wrist shot..... couldn't find?


I just tried the link in the youtube and it appeared to work, but here it is again. Always happy to help with videos/pics of any model for the forum.

White Birch Wrist Roll


----------



## matthew P

Brent L. Miller said:


> I just tried the link in the youtube and it appeared to work, but here it is again. Always happy to help with videos/pics of any model for the forum.
> 
> White Birch Wrist Roll


Thanks .... well sized for a daily.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## singularityseven

Just came across this very honest and unbiased review of the White Birch from someone that recently bought it:





His main complaint appears to be with a QC issue with the clasp, but what stood out to me was the scratches on the center of the rotor.


----------



## Lukebennett21

the dial kinda of reminds me of aluminum foil


----------



## Ginseng108

What scratches? Can you throw an arrow on that picture and help a guy out?


----------



## warsh

Lukebennett21 said:


> the dial kinda of reminds me of aluminum foil


Thank you! I have been puzzled by all the fuss over this dial. It is quite unattractive to me and the snowflake dial is clearly preferable IMHO.


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

Lukebennett21 said:


> the dial kinda of reminds me of aluminum foil


Saw it the other day. It's gorgeous IRL, especially that brushed bezel.


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

warsh said:


> Thank you! I have been puzzled by all the fuss over this dial. It is quite unattractive to me and the snowflake dial is clearly preferable IMHO.


The dial looks much cleaner IRL, I might still get a snowflake over it though.


----------



## singularityseven

Ginseng108 said:


> What scratches? Can you throw an arrow on that picture and help a guy out?


Am I being too difficult? Because I know I can be


----------



## Ginseng108

Hmm, yeah, I can see that now. It's not on the rotor itself. It's on the axel so I was looking in a different place.


----------



## warsh

RetiredKarlMarx said:


> The dial looks much cleaner IRL, I might still get a snowflake over it though.


All GS are special, but I do find the Snowflake to be an incredible piece.


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

warsh said:


> All GS are special, but I do find the Snowflake to be an incredible piece.


There is some purity about it that no other GS has (except perhaps the SBGA373).


----------



## matthew P

A little B&W photo shop of the 007.

I'm wondering if a black dial HB or spring drive is on the way?










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## JumpJ37

matthew P said:


> A little B&W photo shop of the 007.
> 
> I'm wondering if a black dial HB or spring drive is on the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


This is beautiful. I'm getting the White Birch soon but would have a bit of regret if they came out with a black dial version shortly thereafter. I'd prefer the new Hi-Beat to the Spring Drive, though. I have a couple SD already.


----------



## pinrut

I am very seriously considering the white birch, the brand new 9SA5 in combination with the new styling and dial are well worth a price premium over the snowflake or four seasons models imho.

Is anyone getting it at the standard 15-20% off of list price yet or is it still too new? Fortunately it's not a LE model so I don't have to rush into purchasing it either....


----------



## JumpJ37

pinrut said:


> I am very seriously considering the white birch, the brand new 9SA5 in combination with the new styling and dial are well worth a price premium over the snowflake or four seasons models imho.
> 
> Is anyone getting it at the standard 15-20% off of list price yet or is it still too new? Fortunately it's not a LE model so I don't have to rush into purchasing it either....


I don't think there are many discounts to be had on the White Birch. It's not LE, but from what I've heard they are unfortunately going to be in limited supply. I'm not sure whether that's an intentional decision or a result of the new case and movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renkensue

JumpJ37 said:


> I don't think there are many discounts to be had on the White Birch. It's not LE, but from what I've heard they are unfortunately going to be in limited supply. I'm not sure whether that's an intentional decision or a result of the new case and movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure this is just due to the fact that it is new and the demand is currently high. Once it has been released for a while and you can regularly find them sitting at your AD, I'm sure it'll just be like any other GS where you can get a discount.


----------



## pinrut

Renkensue said:


> I'm sure this is just due to the fact that it is new and the demand is currently high. Once it has been released for a while and you can regularly find them sitting at your AD, I'm sure it'll just be like any other GS where you can get a discount.


Yeah figured I'd just wait until the initial demand drops off... The watch looking stunning in photos and videos...


----------



## matthew P

JumpJ37 said:


> This is beautiful. I'm getting the White Birch soon but would have a bit of regret if they came out with a black dial version shortly thereafter. I'd prefer the new Hi-Beat to the Spring Drive, though. I have a couple SD already.


I have no idea what's coming down the pipe..... spring dive V HB ..... or any timeline. 
But like you I love the new case/ hour markers. 
I've noticed the new shape is much more noticeable on the darker dials, compared the the birch where the angular side polished angles almost disappear. I'm guessing a black dialed version with white print/ silver GS would look amazing. 
I will be eager to see any of them in store but I won't be rushing to purchase anything yet.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## deepsea03

Any release date info for the 007? I need another blue dial watch, lol


----------



## egwatchfan

matthew P said:


> A little B&W photo shop of the 007.
> 
> I'm wondering if a black dial HB or spring drive is on the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


THIS is stunning. Really great idea.


----------



## thewatchidiot

deepsea03 said:


> Any release date info for the 007? I need another blue dial watch, lol


Most likely this summer

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## Renkensue

Can it be summer already...


----------



## bibbibart

Hi everyone. Any update on the SLGA007 relase date?


----------



## GSNewbie

Good question. I was offered the White Birch by my dealer, I could have bought it now.
When I asked, he said that the SLGA007 was originally planned for this month, but now he no longer had an exact date.
At least I am with him the first person who should get the watch.
As is well known, anticipation is the best joy.


----------



## chief-diversity-officer

Does seiko/grandseiko have any public annoucement events/dates? I want to stay off WUS as much as possible


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Not sure if someone already commented on this, but do you guys think Seiko will release other watches with the caliber 9SA5 (inside SLGH005)?

I was going for one and offered my SBGK005 in an AD, but they want to pay me peanuts for it. Plus, it should take 4~6 months. Thanks, but no, thanks.

As I don't care that much about the dial (although SLGH005 would be a cool addition since one of my favorite albums is called "The White Birch"), any other model easier to find/cheaper with that caliber would interest me a lot. The finish, specs and thickness are on a whole other level for GS for me.


----------



## GSNewbie

I would never offer a watch for sale to a dealer, because after all he wants to earn something. Just sell your watch on the known online platforms.
In addition, the expectations of the seller with regard to the price is almost always not congruent with that of the buyer.
I think the caliber 9SA5 will certainly be used in other models in the future. But I also think that GS will pursue a two-track sales philosophy.
The high-priced models with the new calibers, for those who they can afford and want.
As well as the models with the "old" well proven and powerful calibers for the customers who want to have good quality at an acceptable price.


----------



## Roningrad

todoroki said:


> Hey Domo,
> 
> No, it had a light blue dial and a gold seconds hand similar to the SBGH267 whirlpool, without the tectured dial.


Awesome! That would definitely be a watchnut consciousnesses catcher and a purse snatcher!


----------



## Roningrad

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not sure if someone already commented on this, but do you guys think Seiko will release other watches with the caliber 9SA5 (inside SLGH005)?
> 
> I was going for one and offered my SBGK005 in an AD, but they want to pay me peanuts for it. Plus, it should take 4~6 months. Thanks, but no, thanks.
> 
> As I don't care that much about the dial (although SLGH005 would be a cool addition since one of my favorite albums is called "The White Birch"), any other model easier to find/cheaper with that caliber would interest me a lot. The finish, specs and thickness are on a whole other level for GS for me.


@GSNewbie has a great advice hands down. If God forbid you're unable to sell it at your expectation, why not keep it? It's a heck of GS, at least in my mind and novice watchnut eyes.


----------



## blakestarhtown

Domo said:


> Did the SD model look a bit like this? This was from an accidental leak a while ago and it's suspected to be using the 9RA2 with the PR meter on the back
> View attachment 15654899


The applied logo and lettering should've been in silver
and they should've used a blue seconds hand. I get so annoyed looking at a steel watch
with gold-plated numerals, lettering, markers, or hands. Reminds me of two-tone and it just looks yuck.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Regarding the White Birch/SLGH005, for those who do have the chance to buy one, I'd say do it right now: I talked to two ADs some time ago and one should only get one model after 90 days and the other after months (most likely 2022, according to the owner).


----------



## ghariyaan

jaw200 said:


> Does anyone know if there's an ongoing model that uses the same case as SLGA007?
> Would really like to know the dimensions beforehand.


The SLGH watches look like they're using the same case, and the new 9RA5 is actually slimmer than the 9SA5 so who knows if that 0.18mm difference in movement heights translates to the watch height as well.


----------



## rafy1

Thanks God No Cyclops


----------



## Lukebennett21

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not sure if someone already commented on this, but do you guys think Seiko will release other watches with the caliber 9SA5 (inside SLGH005)?
> 
> I was going for one and offered my SBGK005 in an AD, but they want to pay me peanuts for it. Plus, it should take 4~6 months. Thanks, but no, thanks.
> 
> As I don't care that much about the dial (although SLGH005 would be a cool addition since one of my favorite albums is called "The White Birch"), any other model easier to find/cheaper with that caliber would interest me a lot. The finish, specs and thickness are on a whole other level for GS for me.


Might be blasphemy but consider trading in to crown and caliber - they buy GS now and offer enhanced trade in for credit, especially to Hodinkee... who you guessed it, is a GS AD. Don't expect any discount off MSRP from them though.


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not sure if someone already commented on this, but do you guys think Seiko will release other watches with the caliber 9SA5 (inside SLGH005)?
> 
> I was going for one and offered my SBGK005 in an AD, but they want to pay me peanuts for it. Plus, it should take 4~6 months. Thanks, but no, thanks.
> 
> As I don't care that much about the dial (although SLGH005 would be a cool addition since one of my favorite albums is called "The White Birch"), any other model easier to find/cheaper with that caliber would interest me a lot. The finish, specs and thickness are on a whole other level for GS for me.


If you get tired of your SBGK005, I can take it off your hands for a fair price


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Lukebennett21 said:


> Might be blasphemy but consider trading in to crown and caliber - they buy GS now and offer enhanced trade in for credit, especially to Hodinkee... who you guessed it, is a GS AD. Don't expect any discount off MSRP from them though.


Yep, outright blasphemy.

Sorry, this should't be undertaken unless a loved one's life was in jeopardy and you were getting cash.


----------



## todoroki

Found this link with pics and details on the 007
https://zenmai-tokyo.com/2021/03/18/grand-seiko-slga007/


----------



## GSNewbie

In any case, it's nice to hear something from the model again. Even if you can say in summary, nothing is known for sure.


----------



## todoroki

Yeah, quite the pair to any collection they would make.


----------



## SwoleBrotato

Damn, another limited edition...


----------



## [email protected]

todoroki said:


> Yeah, quite the pair to any collection they would make.
> 
> View attachment 15905763


Seeing them side by side like that really highlights how much bigger the crown is on the Spring Drive.


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

SBGY007? I think that's the one we were referring to!


----------



## ghariyaan

RetiredKarlMarx said:


> SBGY007? I think that's the one we were referring to!


No, this SBGY007 has the older 9R31 manual wind movement that lasts 72 hours. The SLGA007 is supposed to have the new 9RA5 movement first debuted in the SLGA001 diver, which lasts for 120 hours.


----------



## todoroki

Yeah the dial seems to have the same texture as the Lake Biwa omiwatari on the sbgy007 but in summer blue. Surprised the sbgy007 got announced publicly before the Slga007 being that it was leaked early 2021.


----------



## Roningrad

RetiredKarlMarx said:


> If you get tired of your SBGK005, I can take it off your hands for a fair price


I think I saw a couple of posts sometime back one on OEM leather strap with deployant and one with BOTH the OEM bracelet and leather strap with deployant. You should opt for the latter. This timepiece was meant to be on that bracelet. Godspeed.


----------



## the.vrbc

My AD just informed me that the Official Press Launch is set to be this Aug. Excited to finally see the 9RA in action!


----------



## Cward85

the.vrbc said:


> My AD just informed me that the Official Press Launch is set to be this Aug. Excited to finally see the 9RA in action!


Damn I hope so - I've been waiting on this one for awhile!


----------



## ghariyaan

I first asked my AD about it two months ago, he hadn’t heard anything. Time to check in with him again!


----------



## My Own Personal Melania

waiting for 9RA5 like


----------



## alpharulez

FYI - Hearing from Canadian ADs and GS fans that the US exclusive editions of Four Seasons GS SBGA413 Spring is to be made available there in early 2022. Pre-orders deposits ($1000) are being taken. Got an email confirmation from them. 

Called up the U.K. London boutique and they had no clue. Unsure about timing for Europe. 

Also hearing folks in Middle East hearing the same messaging from their ADs. 

So finally GS gave in! Question is will the SBGA413 overtake the SBGA211 as its most popular piece?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

Interesting, just what does this have to do with the SBGH005, or SLGA007?


----------



## gychang03

So pumped for the release!


----------



## todoroki

I'm less pumped now that we've already seen this textured dial on two other GS releases since this was postponed.


----------



## chief-diversity-officer

todoroki said:


> I'm less pumped now that we've already seen this textured dial on two other GS releases since this was postponed.


Couldn't Agree more. I'm much more interested in the future gmt and chronos that are 9ra5 based.


----------



## mitch57

todoroki said:


> Yeah, quite the pair to any collection they would make.
> 
> View attachment 15905763


I love the dials but that chopped off hour hand with the line through the center ruins it for me. I prefer the sharp and precise pointed hour hand like the snowflake and other GS watches have.


----------



## uberval

Hi guys, 
After failing in love with this new blue dial spring drive I decided to pass by the GS boutique in Paris to question them a bit. So based on their current information, the Slga007 will be unveiled on the 24th of August.


----------



## ghariyaan

uberval said:


> Hi guys,
> After failing in love with this new blue dial spring drive I decided to pass by the GS boutique in Paris to question them a bit. So based on their current information, the Slga007 will be unveiled on the 24th of August.


Awesome! When would deliveries begin? Immediately or later this year?


----------



## uberval

ghariyaan said:


> Awesome! When would deliveries begin? Immediately or later this year?


They don't know yet or they could not share the information I guess


----------



## GSNewbie

uberval said:


> Hi guys,
> After failing in love with this new blue dial spring drive I decided to pass by the GS boutique in Paris to question them a bit. So based on their current information, the Slga007 will be unveiled on the 24th of August.


Then they probably know more in the boutique in France than in other boutiques.
According to their statement, such a date is not known.
More likely is the end of the year, as I was told two months ago at a dealer.

Well, there are only a few more days, let's see if and what happens on 24.08.2021.


----------



## ghariyaan

I was offered the SBGA413 yesterday by my AD. I hadn’t seen it before in person, and I’m in love. But now I’m torn, I can only afford one Spring Drive and I don’t know if I should wait for the SLGA007 and its superior movement, or let myself experience again how it feels to be in love.


----------



## uberval

Well if you are in love, I would not hesitate. If you are only attracted to the Slga007 for the new spring drive, I don't think it is worth it and you should go for the watch that you really like imo.


----------



## GSNewbie

ghariyaan said:


> I was offered the SBGA413 yesterday by my AD. I hadn't seen it before in person, and I'm in love. But now I'm torn, I can only afford one Spring Drive and I don't know if I should wait for the SLGA007 and its superior movement, or let myself experience again how it feels to be in love.


I guess it's not just a question of movement, but also whether you like another watch that doesn't have a titanium case and bracelet.


----------



## ghariyaan

GSNewbie said:


> I guess it's not just a question of movement, but also whether you like another watch that doesn't have a titanium case and bracelet.


Good question: I like the titanium and think it suits the dial better than steel would have.


----------



## ghariyaan

Soooo&#8230;yeah. I bought the SBGA413  I really, really hope I don't experience buyer's remorse after the SLGA007 is announced.


----------



## Cward85

LOOK WHAT I FOUND ON THE GERMAN GRAND SEIKO WEBSITE - Apologies if someone else noticed this!





__





Kaliber 9RA2 | Grand Seiko


Die offizielle Grand Seiko Website. Von Hand gefertigter Luxus für alle, die Wert auf Perfektion legen. Grand Seiko ist reine, als Kunst zelebrierte Uhrmacherei.




www.grand-seiko.com





Definitely looks like official information on the 9RA2! The link is not in the main spring drive movement page - looks like someone inadvertently published the page. Hope this means we are close - I know my AD will be overjoyed not to be bugged by me about when the SLGA007 is coming out! 😂


----------



## bibbibart

Great find. Congrats and many thanks!


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Cward85

Screen shots of 9RA2 page - for those who see the 404 page:


----------



## uberval

Damn that's beautiful. Thanks for the finding.


----------



## My Own Personal Melania

tl;dr what's the diff between 9ra5 and 9ra2?


----------



## Mbappe

My Own Personal Melania said:


> tl;dr what's the diff between 9ra5 and 9ra2?


One has power reserve on the dial (9RA5) and the other has it on the back of the movement (9RA2)


----------



## egwatchfan

That movement looks stunning.


----------



## uberval

The page on the 9ra2 is now down. Glad you screenshoted it


----------



## Locutusaborg

Got an email from gs9 club about new release on the 24th zoom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uberval

Locutusaborg said:


> Got an email from gs9 club about new release on the 24th zoom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it matches what the girl told me at the GS boutique in Paris...


----------



## rdoder

Cward85 said:


> Screen shots of 9RA2 page - for those who see the 404 page:
> View attachment 16058602
> View attachment 16058603
> View attachment 16058604
> View attachment 16058605
> View attachment 16058606
> View attachment 16058607
> View attachment 16058609
> View attachment 16058610
> View attachment 16058611
> View attachment 16058612
> View attachment 16058614


Wow, fantastic info capture!

I like Seiko/GS, but can't afford to keep up and buy the latest and greatest models. They keep making upgrades/improvements, which is good, to justify higher prices, which is their business. For me, I'll try to be happy with what I got, and leave it at that.  Interesting read nonetheless.


----------



## ghariyaan

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS70HnzoEpj/

It's official.


----------



## CarbonPrevails

I love Grand Seiko but their press photos are useless when it comes to getting a real sense of what the watch actually looks like.


----------



## westcoastco

Can someone please post photos or screenshots for those who can't see Instagram? I know, I know, my cave does not even have access to the Internet.


----------



## todoroki

westcoastco said:


> Can someone please post photos or screenshots for those who can't see Instagram? I know, I know, my cave does not even have access to the Internet.


Just go back to earlier pages on this thread for better photos. I'm amazed it has taken so long for this to come out. It was leaked in January!!!


----------



## schpan

[redacted] apologies, I initially posted a screen grab where I thought it showed the SLGA007's movement without the blue screws. However, upon closer look that was just due to the light's angle.


----------



## westcoastco

ABTW and Hodinkee have articles with photos about SLGA007. Somehow the movement does not look visually very interesting to me. The older 72 hrs SD movements appear a bit more open through a caseback. Lovely dial. I won't be one of the lucky 2021 owners.


----------



## todoroki

The guys over at fratello have a gushing hands on of the SLGA007. One criticism they make which I do agree with is the white date window really upsets the flow of the dial. If only they had colour matched it with the dial and used white numbers!? Better still, remove it all together!


----------



## the.vrbc

From my hunt over the interwebs and your viewing pleasure gentlemen of WUS.
(Due credits to the watermarks on each upload)


----------



## the.vrbc

todoroki said:


> The guys over at fratello have a gushing hands on of the SLGA007. One criticism they make which I do agree with is the white date window really upsets the flow of the dial. If only they had colour matched it with the dial and used white numbers!? Better still, remove it all together!


I felt the exact same as well!
But given the oversized over markers and their highly reflective character, I think the white while adding legibility to the date gets quite camouflaged.
Also strangely enough having a look at most of GSs popular blue dials, the date wheel has been white with black numericals.

Although a darker matching background would've definitely been great! How I wish we could get GS to roll out the option as a community.


----------



## thewatchidiot

I really like it and the date window makes it look like a little boat on a lake. I have a deposit on one already


----------



## the.vrbc

thewatchidiot said:


> I really like it and the date window makes it look like a little boat on a lake. I have a deposit on one already


That's a fun take on things!
I believe these will sell out before they even hit the stores for retail viewing XD


----------



## Cward85

I've had my deposit down for the 007 since February - I have a feeling this one will have an extremely long wait list. Feels great to be first in line!


----------



## bibbibart

I have placed my deposit in April. Fratello article leaves no doubt - this watch will become a new classic. Who knows - maybe it'll even dethrone the Whirlpool? 

On "live" photos (not the ones from GS! ) this watch looks stunning. There is also a nice video on #grandseikoclub


----------



## triplebowman1995

Is it just me or does the new release look TOO similar to the fall SBGH273? Of course this bracelet and movement is far superior but the dial looks similar.. maybe I’ll change my mind when I see it in the flesh! Still an awesome release


----------



## bibbibart

triplebowman1995 said:


> Is it just me or does the new release look TOO similar to the fall SBGH273? Of course this bracelet and movement is far superior but the dial looks similar.. maybe I'll change my mind when I see it in the flesh! Still an awesome release


Have a look at #grandseikoclub video on Instagram. It is much different from 273. Though it is still a blue watch and in this regard it is similar.


----------



## triplebowman1995

bibbibart said:


> Have a look at #grandseikoclub video on Instagram. It is much different from 273. Though it is still a blue watch and in this regard it is similar.


Ah it does have an almost purple depending on the lighting and angle


----------



## Losoboy

This dial pattern looks beautiful but the 22mm lug width and the wording “5 Days” looks out of place for me. I see a lot of progress from the brand by moving the PR to the back.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

triplebowman1995 said:


> Of course this bracelet and movement is far superior but the dial looks similar..


Do you know what's the difference between this bracelet and the 4 season? Wasn't aware of any.


----------



## Mbappe

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Do you know what's the difference between this bracelet and the 4 season? Wasn't aware of any.


On the surface it doesn't look much different, but when you have it in the hands, it feels more sturdier. It has a bit more heft and feels very similar to a Rolex bracelet.


----------



## buggravy

I was able to get a deposit in on one first thing this morning. The price exceeds my self imposed and somewhat vague threshold for a single watch, but I haven't second guessed it for a second yet. I feel like this will be my Whirlpool. I don't know what this will mean for the future of my beloved and recently acquired SGBH273. Different watches in their own right, and I can't imagine parting with the 273, but in the context of a small collection 2 blue dial Grand Seikos with gold accents is probably too redundant. Quality problem to be addressed at a later date.


----------



## todoroki

Those that will get this I'm sure will love it. Personally, I do not think it will quite achieve the cult status the whirlpool has or go up in value like that did. I will have to lay eyes on it myself first tho to say with that with certainty.


----------



## chas58

Is it just me, or is this oddly similar to the April fools joke from earlier this year. the water background, the water mimicked on the dial, the odd fact that it is a spring drive with no power reserve on the dial. I dunno, maybe a smaller diver is on the way? ;-)



















ghariyaan said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CS70HnzoEpj/
> 
> It's official.


----------



## buggravy

todoroki said:


> Those that will get this I'm sure will love it. Personally, I do not think it will quite achieve the cult status the whirlpool has or go up in value like that did. I will have to lay eyes on it myself first tho to say with that with certainty.


You're probably right, at least at that order of magnitude. My Whirlpool comment was more about the Whirlpool, for me, being the one that got away, in that as badly as I want one I'll never pay current prices. Seeing the SLGA007 I got that same feeling that I got when I first saw the Whirlpool, so I'm glad that I secured it and won't have to think about prices, even though at MSRP it does push the limit for me.


----------



## chas58

deepfriedicecubes said:


> Do you know what's the difference between this bracelet and the 4 season? Wasn't aware of any.





Mbappe said:


> On the surface it doesn't look much different, but when you have it in the hands, it feels more sturdier. It has a bit more heft and feels very similar to a Rolex bracelet.


That is interesting there is a difference. I guess I'd have to feel it - love to learn more. You comparing the TI 4 seasons to the new watch? I have TI and Stainless, and yeah, the steel feels more solid and has heft. Unlike some, I love the lightness of the TI too.

GS gets a lot of grief for their bracelets, but they are so much more comfortable than watches with big bulky diver clasps. Admittedly having to deal with a pin&collar to adjust a watch is not something I'm gonna deal with though (maybe the screw if the size bothers me). It would be easier to put a silicon pad under the

than adjust the bracelet.

Hate to be negative, but I take it with a grain of salt when Hodinkee or Fratello gush on something (or any of the youtube/IG/podcasters who get anything from the OEMs. I really don't hear much critical in this space, unless its from someone who gets no handouts.



todoroki said:


> The guys over at fratello have a gushing hands on of the SLGA007. One criticism they make which I do agree with is the white date window really upsets the flow of the dial. If only they had colour matched it with the dial and used white numbers!? Better still, remove it all together!


----------



## westcoastco

I put a deposit on the 007, sight unseen. I think I am being sucked into the hype here... I think this or the white birch will be hard to see in person at an AD anyhow.

Let's hope it is beautiful, elegant, and not too heavy.


----------



## Mbappe

chas58 said:


> You comparing the TI 4 seasons to the new watch?


No. Comparing both the steel bracelets. It is something you have to feel in the flesh.


----------



## loganhunter2009

I also put in a deposit on the SLGA007.


----------



## bibbibart

loganhunter2009 said:


> I also put in a deposit on the SLGA007.


Was it difficult? I've heard from two ADs earlier this week that they ran out of pre-order allocations within morning hours on Aug 24.


----------



## uberval

I was lucky, my AD gave me a 15% discount on the retail price as I was the first to pre order it.


----------



## Redkite

uberval said:


> I was lucky, my AD gave me a 15% discount on the retail price as I was the first to pre order it.


That's generous for a watch that will likely sell out.


----------



## todoroki

I've been offered one by my local AD. Didn't have the audacity to ask for a discount. Maybe I will now He he!


----------



## uberval

Redkite said:


> That's generous for a watch that will likely sell out.


Yes indeed. Especially as I would have bought the watch at the full price and he knew it. I think he is playing the long run with me as I am quite young and he knows that wilI come back to its store.
Regarding the demand in France, I made a few calls at different AD and at the flagship store in Paris. I can confirm the very high demand for the model.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

After dozens of hours of research in the past month, I've just secured my first luxury watch purchase: SLGA007 as an anniversary gift for my wife. So glad I heard about Grand Seiko before buying something Swiss and learning later we would have preferred this piece of Japanese art and engineering.

Those hours of research were spent on YouTube and forums like this one. Thank you all for sharing your insights, experience, and photos.

Bought from The Little Treasury in MD at full retail, for anyone keeping track of rates. The online Grand Seiko Boutique only went "sold out" in the last 24hrs. Guess that will be a place to look first and last next time.


----------



## the.vrbc

Chrono Brewer said:


> After dozens of hours of research in the past month, I've just secured my first luxury watch purchase: SLGA007 as an anniversary gift for my wife. So glad I heard about Grand Seiko before buying something Swiss and learning later we would have preferred this piece of Japanese art and engineering.
> 
> Those hours of research were spent on YouTube and forums like this one. Thank you all for sharing your insights, experience, and photos.
> 
> Bought from The Little Treasury in MD at full retail, for anyone keeping track of rates. The online Grand Seiko Boutique only went "sold out" in the last 24hrs. Guess that will be a place to look first and last next time.


GS is a truly unique! Good to hear of your decision.

Although, I'm confused. You say you bought the watch full retail? These aren't rolling out until Dec this year.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

the.vrbc said:


> GS is a truly unique! Good to hear of your decision.
> 
> Although, I'm confused. You say you bought the watch full retail? These aren't rolling out until Dec this year.


Paid a deposit with full retail as the agreed price payable when they receive it.

Also called the Miami GS Boutique who said they will get first and largest allocations of any model (limited, new release, or standard production) and generally have shorter waits compared to ADs. As for the SLGA007, Boutiques expect to getting the first run in December 2021 and ADs are being told January. My AD said expect Jan-Mar to be safe. I bought for an anniversary in April, so good to go.

Aside, my AD wanted a $1k deposit but the Online Boutique told me they would want the full price at purchase. So in case anyone's planning on catching the next new limited release by Online Boutique, have the funds standing by or you might miss the boat.


----------



## todoroki

Congrats! That's a hell of a piece for your first GS. I think it will be sold out quite quickly the way things are going, especially as its a worldwide release and usually about 500 pieces will be staying in Japan.


----------



## bibbibart

todoroki said:


> Congrats! That's a hell of a piece for your first GS. I think it will be sold out quite quickly the way things are going, especially as its a worldwide release and usually about 500 pieces will be staying in Japan.


Your last words are a very interesting observation. Is that really so that approx. 25% of a worldwide LE land in Japan?

BTW I reached out to the flagship Paris Place Vendome boutique. They still accept pre-orders for SLGA007 at a 30% deposit.


----------



## todoroki

I don't know the official numbers, just going off of other Seiko LE releases in past years. The 62mas reiisue, SLA017 for example, was 2000 pieces with 500 released in Japan.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Chrono Brewer said:


> After dozens of hours of research in the past month, I've just secured my first luxury watch purchase: SLGA007 as an anniversary gift for my wife.


This watch is for men from what I see. Are you sure your wife wants this style?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

loganhunter2009 said:


> This watch is for men from what I see. Are you sure your wife wants this style?


As sure as we can be. We've been printing scaled photos of her favorites to cut out and hold on her wrist:










And details of the search posted in another thread:



Chrono Brewer said:


> We decided for our 4th anniversary to buy a pair of watches, but money was short. Now for our upcoming 12th we concluded our first and likely only luxury watch purchase will be a pair of Grand Seikos. They will be our entire collection, so buy the best and cry once! Over these weeks I geeked out over the astounding Hi-Beat and Spring Drives while we both appreciated the amazing finishing and dial art. Of course nothing is perfect; their 2019 Four Seasons collection has those phenomenal movements as well as some of our favorite dials. Neither of us preferred the prominent power reserve indicator but could live with it. The movements looked a little industrial compared to European counterparts, but call it understatement. The golden lion obstructing the view of the movement seems a ridiculous oversight but at least it's on the back. Most of all my wife wanted a rich blue color like the Tissot Gentleman or Seiko Sharp Edged series which the SBGH273 "Autumn" decently approximates. Nothing in the catalog checked all boxes but something would make us happy and become a family treasure.
> 
> The Grand Seiko homepage has become pretty familiar. Then one night last week I pulled it up for the fourth time that day to compare a couple case specs I couldn't remember. Staring at me is a new photo of a blue lake and dial we've never seen. With a quick search I found a dozen articles from the industry, all published 30-40 minutes prior. I had caught this limited edition within the first hour of public unveiling. Also announcing the new 9RA2 Spring Drive with five days of power rather than three, finally an automatic with power reserve on the back, a cleaner finish to the movement, and no goofy golden lion obstructing the view. The mechanics put a huge smile on my face. And that beautiful blue dial and water theme were precisely what my wife had been searching for. Somehow all the variables we wished could be combined, some of which never before seen from GS, came together by random luck. She declared it "top of her list" and the following morning I called a ton of dealers. I told her they were all allocated, another limited release that lasted only a couple hours. Sorry, darling.
> 
> In truth, I secured one on the second phone call. She will have a happy seizure next year when I surprise her with it. Feels a bit of a gamble buying our first luxury watch without seeing in person, but we've been printing scaled photos of watches to hold against her wrist, comparing the dimensions of the Fossil and Apple watches we currently wear, and finding generous reviewers who show what the identical White Birch case looks like on different wrist circumferences. Sounds a little obsessive now that I write it all but it's a ton of fun.
> 
> Now I've found this forum and realize the leaked specs, photos, and even release date of the SLGA007 had been known well in advance. Sometimes luck pulls through -- the only way to be luckier is if we caught #2010 in the LE, the year of our wedding.
> 
> Currently holding out for a 9SA5 movement with a dial I like to go with her 9RA2. May even take a couple more years but don't want to rush making an anniversary memorable for the rest of our lives with something to pass on to the next generation.


----------



## triplebowman1995

GS killing it with these new releases.. so many damn good choices. They gotta slow down! 😂


----------



## Redkite

Chrono Brewer said:


> As sure as we can be. We've been printing scaled photos of her favorites to cut out and hold on her wrist:
> 
> View attachment 16094819
> 
> 
> And details of the search posted in another thread:


I would try as many on as possible. I know not possible with the ones not released but look and feel can be very different from the renders.

What a selection to chose from 🙌


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Redkite said:


> I would try as many on as possible. I know not possible with the ones not released but look and feel can be very different from the renders.
> 
> What a selection to chose from 🙌


Agreed, we wanted to go to an AD to have her try on a couple, ideally a White Birch with the identical case. But this otherwise perfect LE popped up before we could and I had to act fast. We had estimated 40mm would suit us both so we could change straps/bracelets and each day she would wear what strikes her fancy and I'd take the other. So ordering this one unseen, it'll either be her primary or find it doesn't fit well and it will become mine alone as we search for a smaller case for her. Worst case I could flip it. Can't lose.

Does leave me wishing GS made more 34-38mm cases. The sole couple of 28-29's for ladies are just too small for her. Would only get worse as eyes get older. Surely she's not the only lady thinking so.


----------



## bibbibart

Chrono Brewer said:


> Agreed, we wanted to go to an AD to have her try on a couple, ideally a White Birch with the identical case. But this otherwise perfect LE popped up before we could and I had to act fast. We had estimated 40mm would suit us both so we could change straps/bracelets and each day she would wear what strikes her fancy and I'd take the other. So ordering this one unseen, it'll either be her primary or find it doesn't fit well and it will become mine alone as we search for a smaller case for her. Worst case I could flip it. Can't lose.
> 
> Does leave me wishing GS made more 34-38mm cases. The sole couple of 28-29's for ladies are just too small for her. Would only get worse as eyes get older. Surely she's not the only lady thinking so.


I have tried to follow all your recent posts and, sorry if I missed it, but which watch would be chosen for you? Are you buying 2x SLGA007 or is your wife preparing a surprise for you? Or maybe there is a third option?


----------



## remkow

Just managed to secure the last SLGA007 allocated for Australia- I'm thrilled. I also have a SBGA407 on the way this week- and so will have a lovely 2-watch GS collection (my first GS's): one elegant, one sportier. Am planning to sell off the majority of my exisiting collection to make room. Can't wait!


----------



## Chrono Brewer

bibbibart said:


> I have tried to follow all your recent posts and, sorry if I missed it, but which watch would be chosen for you? Are you buying 2x SLGA007 or is your wife preparing a surprise for you? Or maybe there is a third option?


To be determined. On the lookout for 9SA5 movement and a dial other than the White Birch. Cool texture but every review video looks a little too silver and metallic for me. Ideally also one the wife digs so we share a "collection" of two. Can't get anything for myself until her SLGA007 comes in and we confirm that size suits her, otherwise it's mine and we find a smaller one for her.

Still can't believe I'm casually planning to spend $12-18k on mechanical wrist jewelry this year. This is so uncharacteristic of me that I might get a psych eval just to be safe. But finding a timepiece that's also a treasure to represent our time together that I treasure, twelve indices on the dial to represent twelve years, then some future year going to Japan during the cherry blossom season (our anniversary) wearing them -- it's just too fun to pass up.


----------



## bibbibart

remkow said:


> Just managed to secure the last SLGA007 allocated for Australia- I'm thrilled. I also have a SBGA407 on the way this week- and so will have a lovely 2-watch GS collection (my first GS's): one elegant, one sportier. Am planning to sell off the majority of my exisiting collection to make room. Can't wait!


Congratulations on both, fantastic btw, watches!

I have ordered one as well here in Europe. Looks like on this thread only we already have like almost a dozen of SLGA007s reserved. 

And just being curious - how have you figured out that yours was the last piece allocated to Australia?


----------



## remkow

bibbibart said:


> Congratulations on both, fantastic btw, watches!
> 
> I have ordered one as well here in Europe. Looks like on this thread only we already have like almost a dozen of SLGA007s reserved.
> 
> And just being curious - how have you figured out that yours was the last piece allocated to Australia?


Well- I decided to purchase the SBGA407 a couple of weeks ago, and ordered through the online boutique here in Australia as everything is shut down.... and having already decided to jump in to GS, figured the SLGA007 would be amazing to get my hands on. Having made another purchase, I thought I would be offered it- but they were already taken Australia wide, with a waiting list in most boutiques. Then, my SBGA407 has gone missing in the post- and is still not delivered; I have been very patient and nice about it, but pressed my case for the Lake Suwa. Some discussions were had with head office, and luckily (!) one final example was found in my home city boutique in Melbourne. Lucky me. So for now- I still have zero watches. But eventually will have two good ones!

Looking at the flag in your signature, we share a common heritage...gratulacje!


----------



## loganhunter2009

The SLGA007 is already sold out from the GrandSeiko online store. I'm glad I was able to reserve my from the GS Boutique store with a deposit.


----------



## uberval

The Paris boutique has received a prototype (meaning without a working caliber). I will probably go to the boutique next week to try it on my wrist, is there something you guys wanna see in a picture or a question you want me to ask.


----------



## the.vrbc

uberval said:


> The Paris boutique has received a prototype (meaning without a working caliber). I will probably go to the boutique next week to try it on my wrist, is there something you guys wanna see in a picture or a question you want me to ask.


If they'll allow it, some good pictures and a wrist roll would be great to see!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## uberval

the.vrbc said:


> If they'll allow it, some good pictures and a wrist roll would be great to see!
> Thanks in advance.


Will try my best!


----------



## bibbibart

uberval said:


> The Paris boutique has received a prototype (meaning without a working caliber). I will probably go to the boutique next week to try it on my wrist, is there something you guys wanna see in a picture or a question you want me to ask.


The clasp with the golden emblem pls!

Plus if possible photo of the dial IN THE NATURAL LIGHT.

Thanks!


----------



## uberval

Okay noted! Regarding natural light it will be a bit complicated as the boutique is kinda "shiny"


----------



## bibbibart

uberval said:


> Okay noted! Regarding natural light it will be a bit complicated as the boutique is kinda "shiny"


But with big windows at the facade, right? If I remember correctly.


----------



## uberval

Hi guys, 

Had the opportunity to try the watch today. It is absolutely stunning. I've actually never seen before a watch with such subtile light play. The way the watch catch and play with the light is so damn sexy. 
If you are familiar with GS, you know how they love to add some kind of nature description to their watch. But in this case, the lake description is perfectly accurate. By just moving a little bit my wrist I could see the wave moving. I was with my wife who has absolutely 0 interest in watches but she felt in love with that one. She couldn't hold a "wow" when moving the watch under the light. 
If you wanted this watch because it reminded you some kind of sea souvenir or something like that, it works perfectly. 
Regarding the yellow parts on the dial. It is actually very discrete and looks very good. The only more flashy part is the GS logo on the bracelet but it works nicely imo as the rest of the watch is discrete. 
No comment on the movement as it was a prototype without working caliber and the back of the watch was hidden by a sticker. 

So basically, the watch is awesome and it confirmed 100% my buying attention. In the Paris boutique, supposedly GS European flagship, they had only 4 allocation available, all 4 already reserved. 
Unfortunately I was not authorised to makes pictures. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

uberval said:


> Regarding the yellow parts on the dial. It is actually very discrete and looks very good. The only more flashy part is the GS logo on the bracelet but it works nicely imo as the rest of the watch is discrete.


It bugs me a bit when the GS logo and "Grand Seiko" beneath are different colors. Having all the text and the second hand gold here makes my neurotic side smile.


----------



## bibbibart

uberval said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had the opportunity to try the watch today. It is absolutely stunning. I've actually never seen before a watch with such subtile light play. The way the watch catch and play with the light is so damn sexy.
> If you are familiar with GS, you know how they love to add some kind of nature description to their watch. But in this case, the lake description is perfectly accurate. By just moving a little bit my wrist I could see the wave moving. I was with my wife who has absolutely 0 interest in watches but she felt in love with that one. She couldn't hold a "wow" when moving the watch under the light.
> If you wanted this watch because it reminded you some kind of sea souvenir or something like that, it works perfectly.
> Regarding the yellow parts on the dial. It is actually very discrete and looks very good. The only more flashy part is the GS logo on the bracelet but it works nicely imo as the rest of the watch is discrete.
> No comment on the movement as it was a prototype without working caliber and the back of the watch was hidden by a sticker.
> 
> So basically, the watch is awesome and it confirmed 100% my buying attention. In the Paris boutique, supposedly GS European flagship, they had only 4 allocation available, all 4 already reserved.
> Unfortunately I was not authorised to makes pictures.
> Hope it helps.


Thanks a lot for your report. That's a huge wagon of good news! Looks like we are in a queue for a stunning watch.


----------



## wrxdev

Looks like the SLGA007 is sold out at least in the US. While I got my name in with a deposit with an AD here, trying to get one for my brother and looks unlikely.


----------



## bibbibart

wrxdev said:


> Looks like the SLGA007 is sold out at least in the US. While I got my name in with a deposit with an AD here, trying to get one for my brother and looks unlikely.


Maybe it is sold out only within this AD? Each one gets their allocation. Try your luck with others?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

wrxdev said:


> Looks like the SLGA007 is sold out at least in the US. While I got my name in with a deposit with an AD here, trying to get one for my brother and looks unlikely.





bibbibart said:


> Maybe it is sold out only within this AD? Each one gets their allocation. Try your luck with others?


I secured one the first hour of business the day it was announced, then called four other shops over the next couple days just to ask what interest had been. Each said they had been getting an unprecedented number of calls about it and allocations faded fast. Guessing your two options are:

getting on as many wait lists as possible in case someone cancels their reservation
buying from a scalper; currently 3 on Chrono24 for $500-1k markup


----------



## the.vrbc

Here in India, all of the ADs countrywide were given a single allocation list of I'm told 10 pieces for the whole country; which all sold out completely within just 2 hrs on the very day it was announced globally.

Seems to be a lot of people were anticipating and following this one up pre-launch and put in their advances asap.


----------



## uberval

I thought that 2021 pieces was a lot for GS but demand seems higher...


----------



## the.vrbc

uberval said:


> I thought that 2021 pieces was a lot for GS but demand seems higher...


For perspective, Rolex makes 100,000s in numbers of various Steel Sports.
I guess people or at least the enthusiasts are moving toward getting their money's worth.


----------



## johnMcKlane

the.vrbc said:


> For perspective, Rolex makes 100,000s in numbers of various Steel Sports.
> I guess people or at least the enthusiasts are moving toward getting their money's worth.


100 000 ?!?!? where are they ? obviously not in the AD boutique !


----------



## Rain_City

Try calling around. My AD reached out just last week to offer one


----------



## Chrono Brewer

johnMcKlane said:


> 100 000 ?!?!? where are they ? obviously not in the AD boutique !


And he's only referring to steel sports watches. Rolex produces nearly 1,000,000 pieces annually. Artificial scarcity a la DeBeers. Marketing and market managing are a huge part of their business model. Works for them but not my taste.


----------



## the.vrbc

johnMcKlane said:


> 100 000 ?!?!? where are they ? obviously not in the AD boutique !





Chrono Brewer said:


> And he's only referring to steel sports watches. Rolex produces nearly 1,000,000 pieces annually. Artificial scarcity a la DeBeers. Marketing and market managing are a huge part of their business model. Works for them but not my taste.


That's right, Rolex is said to produce nearly 1 million watches every year. Of which I'm sure at least 500,000 or more are SS Sport Models. They know they don't sell that much of their celinis, lady djs and precious metal watches so I'm sure like @Chrono Brewer said, Rolex is all in the PR.


----------



## uberval

Look at that beauty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444560068024815618


----------



## Chrono Brewer

uberval said:


> Look at that beauty
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444560068024815618


My wife is so excited about having her name on one of these. Last night we were watching a NatGeo thing on whales and the big, sweeping views of the ocean made her say, "That looks like my watch!" GS nailed it.


----------



## Rain_City

The gold looks much more subtle in the video, which I prefer


----------



## Frabky

Superb. I put a deposit to secure mine last week. This will be my first Grand Seiko. I have also seen the White Birch and this is a magnificent watch. The new case design is just first class.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Frabky said:


> Superb. I put a deposit to secure mine last week. This will be my first Grand Seiko. I have also seen the White Birch and this is a magnificent watch. The new case design is just first class.


Where did you find one? The GS boutique online and every dealer I talked to said they disappeared _fast_. Maybe you caught someone canceling their allocation and giving it to you.


----------



## Frabky

Hi,

I am Belgian living close to France. I went to a dedicated Seiko boutique, there are only 5 or 6 in France in addition to the Grand Seiko Boutique in Paris. The store I went to only had one allocation so I put a down payment to get it. 

Prior to the visit, I called the Paris Grand Seiko Boutique. Apparently, they still have a few allocations available. It may be worth for you guys who are chasing one.


----------



## the.vrbc

Any rumors of when it'll start deliveries globally?
I keep hearing this date "10th Dec" but don't know what it signifies due to the language barrier.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

the.vrbc said:


> Any rumors of when it'll start deliveries globally?
> I keep hearing this date "10th Dec" but don't know what it signifies due to the language barrier.


Heard from a GS Boutique that the first production run is expected to ship in December just to boutique orders, then second run expected in January for dealer orders. Though my dealer said February-March is the safest bet.


----------



## the.vrbc

Chrono Brewer said:


> Heard from a GS Boutique that the first production run is expected to ship in December just to boutique orders, then second run expected in January for dealer orders. Though my dealer said February-March is the safest bet.


Ahh I see, quite the long wait still!


----------



## Renkensue

I am still trying to secure a SLGA007 and am ready to put a deposit down. If anyone knows a AD that still has one available, please let me know


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Renkensue said:


> I am still trying to secure a SLGA007 and am ready to put a deposit down. If anyone knows a AD that still has one available, please let me know


Someone in Europe told me 2wks ago that an AD in Poland still had 2 allocations. But no use unless you or a trusted friend can drop by in around Dec-Jan to pick it up. Your best bet is probably going down the list of all American boutiques and authorized dealers on the GS website, call them, and ask to be on their cancellation list in case one of their allocations frees up. Or if you're willing to pay premium, there are three currently listed in Japan on Chrono24. You'll have their markup and customs. But you'll have a new watch.


----------



## bibbibart

Chrono Brewer said:


> Someone in Europe told me 2wks ago that an AD in Poland still had 2 allocations. But no use unless you or a trusted friend can drop by in around Dec-Jan to pick it up. Your best bet is probably going down the list of all American boutiques and authorized dealers on the GS website, call them, and ask to be on their cancellation list in case one of their allocations frees up. Or if you're willing to pay premium, there are three currently listed in Japan on Chrono24. You'll have their markup and customs. But you'll have a new watch.
> 
> View attachment 16163133


I am your Polish guy. If anyone’s interested - drop me a PM for the Polish AD details.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

bibbibart said:


> I am your Polish guy. If anyone’s interested - drop me a PM for the Polish AD details.


Didn't want to blow your cover since that was shared by PM. Thanks for being the Polish connection!


----------



## the.vrbc

Chrono Brewer said:


> Didn't want to blow your cover since that was shared by PM. Thanks for being the Polish connection!


Hi there, @Chrono Brewer 
I had a question about the purchase price of GS watches in th US; are taxes added to the price displayed on the US website or is it all inclusive?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Those are prices before US sales tax. Aside, I see you're registered in India -- assuming you cannot order to an international address.


----------



## the.vrbc

Chrono Brewer said:


> Those are prices before US sales tax. Aside, I see you're registered in India -- assuming you cannot order to an international address.


Oh not planning on ordering from the US,
Here in India the list prices were much higher than in the US and I wondered why that was. Now, I know.
(We list priced always with taxes here in India)


----------



## acebruin

We always list prices without taxes in the states. Hahaha


----------



## bibbibart

acebruin said:


> We always list prices without taxes in the states. Hahaha


And without the obligatory tip.  It’s not Easy for a European to make purchases in the US.


----------



## GSNewbie

Why buy in the states?
It is also possible to get one in Europe/Germany without any problem.
Admittedly, I was probably one of the first to express interest to the dealer, since the model should have been available this spring.
From the dial, I like the SLGA007 very well, only the view of the movement can not really convince me so far.
Let's see how I decide when it is in front of me.


----------



## DJ-Swinger

GSNewbie said:


> Why buy in the states?
> It is also possible to get one in Europe/Germany without any problem.


I think GS's might cost less in the US? I seem to remember reading a review on Fratello that spilled over into the comments that GS are just priced higher in Europe than the US. Now, there are probably some mitigating factors like shipping, customs, VAT, etc that make it not worth buying a GS in the US and shipping it to Europe, but if you happened to be visiting the US and could carry one home....


----------



## GSNewbie

I think your idea would be to take a watch from the States on vacation, so to speak. Maybe buy it where the local tax is the lowest?!
Too bad that of course would be illegal on entry, so to speak, to forget that you would have to pay customs and import VAT?
This can be very expensive and is also not a trivial offense.
Who likes the thrill, because of a few euros, can try it.


----------



## the.vrbc

Hey guys!
Any news lately on shipments of the watch and delivery timelines?
The long haul wait has been okay but as we're getting close to the promised date (mid Dec), I'm extra anxious lol.


----------



## GSNewbie

No, still waiting for a call😉. But you can be sure, this will happen in December(SLGA007)- but it is not a leak anymore😎


----------



## John Price

I'm also waiting for the call from our dealer. She mentioned that it should happen in Dec. Only question she had was whether they'd get an allocation of only 1 or 3 right off the bat.


----------



## GSNewbie

I suspect that this is part of the game to create an even higher desirability 
Did you make a reservation, or did you make a deposit?


----------



## thewatchidiot

My understanding is that delivery will be between December and March. All 2000+ won’t be in dealers hands all at once. Boutiques get first allocation’s and then ADs get theirs


----------



## uberval

Yup I had the same understanding. The GS boutique in Paris was 100% sure of getting it in December but they had 0 visibility for ADs


----------



## GSNewbie

We will see...


----------



## Chrono Brewer

I've been told first batch in Dec to boutiques, second batch in Jan to dealers. The dealer who took my deposit said call it between Jan and Mar to be safe.


----------



## the.vrbc

GSNewbie said:


> No, still waiting for a call😉. But you can be sure, this will happen in December(SLGA007)- but it is not a leak anymore😎


That's the issue, everyone knows it's Dec but nobody knows when.
The last leg gets me going impatient haha.

True that! But the leak is what made it possible for most of us to get in our bookings. Given in my country (India) it sold out of all 10 allocations within 4 hours.


----------



## GSNewbie

Chrono Brewer said:


> I've been told first batch in Dec to boutiques, second batch in Jan to dealers. The dealer who took my deposit said call it between Jan and Mar to be safe.


Cool. My dealer said, he will get some in December and than he will call me.
But I am deeply relaxed. I know, If I wanna buy it, I‘ll get it.
For me it doesn‘t mean anything to me when the watch will arrive. That‘s why I am relaxed😉

Greetings to India.


----------



## ugawino

GSNewbie said:


> I think your idea would be to take a watch from the States on vacation, so to speak. Maybe buy it where the local tax is the lowest?!
> Too bad that of course would be illegal on entry, so to speak, to forget that you would have to pay customs and import VAT?
> This can be very expensive and is also not a trivial offense.
> Who likes the thrill, because of a few euros, can try it.


Not that I plan on doing any international travel any time soon. And even if I did, GS is way out of my budget. But what's to stop someone from buying a nice watch overseas and just casually wearing it back home without paying any import tax? Besides finding a box/receipt in a suitcase, how could a customs agent ever prove you just bought that watch?


----------



## GSNewbie

A matter does not become legally sound by breaking the law but not getting caught.
However, everyone can handle this for himself as he likes.
In addition, if you travel from Germany with one of your luxury watches to a third country, e.g. the USA, you should be able to provide proof of ownership and register the watch for your trip abroad, so to speak.
Otherwise, it may happen that you will be inspected by customs on re-entry and then have to provide proof, along with customs clearance and taxation.
At the latest in this situation, if you can not provide the evidence, it will be expensive.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

GSNewbie said:


> A matter does not become legally sound by breaking the law but not getting caught.
> However, everyone can handle this for himself as he likes.
> In addition, if you travel from Germany with one of your luxury watches to a third country, e.g. the USA, you should be able to provide proof of ownership and register the watch for your trip abroad, so to speak.
> Otherwise, it may happen that you will be inspected by customs on re-entry and then have to provide proof, along with customs clearance and taxation.
> At the latest in this situation, if you can not provide the evidence, it will be expensive.


In the USA we run by the principle of “innocent until proven guilty”. I have no firsthand experience traveling internationally with a luxury watch, but it seems untenable for customs agents to demand past domestic receipts for every article I’m wearing, regardless of how many decades ago I bought it. Or having none since I inherited it. If they did, I’d advise the burden of proof is on them to show it wasn’t legally possessed prior. Of course having a receipt and box in my bag would constitute proof. Can any US residents comment on potential obligation to register valuable items as you leave to avoid tax as you return? Wouldn’t be the first time a policy contradicted reason.

As you say, everyone can navigate that situation as they wish.


----------



## GSNewbie

I don't want to discuss further OT here now, happy to do so via PN. 

Just briefly to your comments.

Similar to American law, there is also the presumption of innocence in Germany. Therefore, the entrant can and may, without having to provide appropriate proof on the spot of ownership and possession, submit appropriate evidence.
The question of the burden of proof does not arise here. However, if you want to put it this way, the burden of proof would lie with the person who claims that the watch has been in his possession for years, etc.
However, since we are talking about new watches here, this circumstance would also be a new issue😉.
The American customs laws are not known to me in detail, but think here the state will also have an interest in ensuring that funds do not run past him😉


----------



## GSNewbie

Chrono Brewer said:


> I've been told first batch in Dec to boutiques, second batch in Jan to dealers. The dealer who took my deposit said call it between Jan and Mar to be safe.


You see, some of the limited watches are sold from local dealers😉:








SLGA007 "Lake Suwa" new purchase


hello everybody thought i would start a new thread to share the with you all, I was holding out for a White Birch, my Grand Seiko AD kept delaying May became September to December and then they informed March 2022 and they had a waiting list so it wasn't guaranteed! they mentioned it was due...




www.watchuseek.com





I got a call. 
The watch will be send to me.
I guess there will be also a few people from Germany which have already bought the SLGA 007 before I get mine.


----------



## LoProfile

Just arrived a couple days ago! Hopeully the excitement will last and I don't end up selling it. Difficult to capture the dial texture in photos, but it's a beauty in person.


----------



## todoroki

Congrats!


----------



## thewatchidiot

Just received mine! 









For those who have put this watch on a strap, what do you think? Also, how hard is it to replace the bracelet? Any tricks to do it?


----------

